# [recopilatorio] Hilo de agresiones/delitos feministas. El gen violento está en ellas. Nos están matando.



## Barruno (17 Sep 2018)

*[recopilatorio] Hilo de agresiones de mujeres. Asesinatos etc.... El gen violento está en ellas. Nos están matando.*

Muchas veces he buscado un hilo al respecto y no lo he encontrado.
Y como el CGPJ se pasa por el forro éso de la igualdad entre sexos y sólo publica la estadística de la de los hombres (de manera categóricamente inconstitucional), me veo obligado a crear un hilo para denunciar las agresiones realizadas por mujeres, tanto a sus maridos como a sus hijos (colectivo que es asesinado en su grandísima proporción por sus madres o cuidadoras).
os animo a que aporteis aquí todas las noticias que veais que aparecen mujeres matando, secuestrando, maltratando, delinquiendo, etc.
Lo que no se ve no existe, y éso es lo que quieren estos hijos del demonio, que sólo se vea los que cometen los hombres (aunque entre ellos pueda que el porcentaje sea del 95% de personas de origen extranjero..... que ésa es otra...)... da para otro hilo.

Un dos tres responda otra vez:

Málaga | Detenida en El Palo por intentar apuñalar con una navaja a la actual pareja de su ex | Diario Sur

Detenida por matar a su marido con un destornillador dos semanas después de casarse

El asesinato de Gabriel Cruz en España: su madrastra confesó cómo lo mató y qué hizo después - LA NACION
Gabriel Cruz agonizó durante una hora sin que Ana Julia Quezada le ayudara, según la acusación
La ambición económica de Ana Julia Quezada: "Estuvo con su ex marido hasta que se le acabó el dinero de la lotería"
"Mira qué tipito tengo": los 9 momentos más inexplicables de Ana Julia ante el jurado


----------



## Barruno (18 Sep 2018)

Málaga | Detenida por dar una brutal paliza a otra mujer y pasarle por encima con la moto por celos en Arroyo de los Ángeles | Diario Sur


----------



## Barruno (25 Sep 2018)

Six children feared dead after SUV plunged off California cliff; 2 women killed | Fox News

---------- Post added 25-sep-2018 at 17:27 ----------

La mujer que acuchilló a su pareja en Bilbao, culpable de homicidio | Sociedad | EiTB


----------



## Barruno (27 Sep 2018)

Girona: Una madre lanza a sus dos hijas por la ventana y se suicida | Cataluña | EL PAÍS


----------



## Barruno (15 Oct 2018)

Enlace: Detienen a una mujer por matar a tiros a su pareja en El Vendrell | Cataluña

la noticia:
_Los Mossos d'Esquadra han detenido esta madrugada a *una mujer* como presunta autora durante la noche de ayer de la muerte violenta de un hombre en El Vendrell (Tarragona). Según ha informado hoy la policía catalana en un comunicado, hacia las 20:30 horas de ayer se recibió una alerta por un hombre malherido en una casa de la localidad y rápidamente una dotación de los Mossos llegó hasta el lugar, al igual que los servicios sanitarios.Los agentes hallaron en una habitación a un hombre en estado crítico, que, a pesar de la asistencia sanitaria, murió poco después. La víctima presentaba lesiones que "apuntarían a una muerte criminal" y se inició una investigación por parte de la División de Investigación Criminal que permitió, horas más tarde, detener a una persona como presunta autora de los hechos.Fuentes próximas a la investigación han señalado que la persona detenida es un mujer y que la detención se ha llevado a cabo en la localidad de Cunit (Tarragona). La cadena TV3 ha informado de que la víctima y el fallecido mantenían una relación sentimental y que el hombre murió por disparos de arma de fuego. La investigación continúa abierta para esclarecer las circunstancias del homicidio._

NOTA:
en Elpis no dicen nada que sea una mujer. Hablan de "deteniD*O*".
como dice el enlace del compañero Beriaru, el ministerio de la verdad haciendo horas extras. Enlace al mensaje del conforero: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...mplejos-mujer-mata-a-pareja.html#post23010031
enlace al Pis: Un detenido por una muerte violenta en Tarragona | Cataluña | EL PAÍS


----------



## Barruno (26 Oct 2018)

He oido alguna vez que los niños asesinados a manos de mujeres era del 75%. Otras veces del 90.
Pero entre las que salen a la luz y no lo tapan los massmierda, y los que sí son silenciados, el porcentage tiene que estar mas al 90 que al 75.
De los suicidios ampliados hoy no hablaremos. Manda huevos. Pobres niños. Joder.

Hoy toca china.
Enlace: 
Una mujer hiere con un cuchillo a 14 niños en una guardería de China | Internacional

El gen violento es masculino, como dice Carmena.


----------



## Barruno (27 Oct 2018)

Enlace: Detienen a una mujer por agredir a su hijo y amenazar con unas tijeras a varios agentes en el aeropuerto de Málaga | Diario Sur


----------



## Barruno (29 Oct 2018)

Enlace: Una mujer se arroja al vacío con su hijo de cuatro años en brazos en Murcia

Suicidios ampliados sanos.


----------



## Barruno (4 Nov 2018)

Enlace: Málaga | Detienen a una joven acusada de pegarle una patada en el vientre a su madre, embarazada de seis meses | Diario Sur


----------



## Barruno (12 Nov 2018)

Juzgan en Francia a la madre que ocultó a su bebé en un maletero durante dos años | Diario Sur


----------



## Barruno (19 Nov 2018)

Enlace: 

La mujer que rajó la cara a un policía local fue condenada por la muerte de un hostelero | Diario Sur


----------



## Barruno (20 Nov 2018)

Enlace: Condena de seis meses de prisión a una alumna de Mijas por la agresión a una profesora | Diario Sur


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (20 Nov 2018)

Una mujer agrede repetidamente a su pareja mientras el hombre conducía - Vigo - Atlántico Diario

La Policía Nacional detuvo a un mujer de 28 años de edad por abofetear, supuestamente, y dar varios puñetazos en la cara y en el cuerpo a su pareja cuando estaba conduciendo por la avenida Atlántida de Vigo. La detenida está acusada de un presunto delito de malos tratos en el ámbito familiar y de otro delito de daños. La joven también destrozó el parabrisas del coche. La agresión fue denunciada por un vecino de la pareja que vio lo que sucedía cuando ambos llegaban al garaje de la vivienda y ella volvió a agredir a su pareja. 

Según la versión de la víctima, la mujer comenzó a insultarlo y a pegarle de tal forma que casi le hizo perder el control del automóvil antes de detenerlo para evitar poner en riesgo a otros usuarios.
Una vez inmovilizado el coche, la mujer comenzó a golpear el parabrisas del vehículo con los pies hasta romperlo. Ante esta situación el hombre decidió arrancar de nuevo para meter el coche en el garaje. Una vez fuera del vehículo, el agredido pudo llegar a una cafetería mientras la mujer le seguía pegando hasta ponerse a salvo. Además, cuando él sacó el teléfono móvil para intentar llamar a la Policía, ella se lo arrancó y lo rompió. Los agentes accedieron al garaje con la víctima y pudieron comprobar los daños en el vehículo tras lo cual indicaron a este varón que debería ir a un centro médico para ser tratado de las lesiones que presentaba en la cara y en el ojo.
La mujer fue localizada en la casa, siendo detenida y trasladada a la Comisaría, donde se comprobó que tenía varios antecedentes, uno de ellos por agresión a un agente en la ciudad de Córdoba. Durante el cacheo a la que fue sometida en las instalaciones policiales se le encontraron escondidas varias tarjetas de crédito a nombre de la víctima, que ya había alertado de su desaparoción


----------



## Barruno (20 Nov 2018)

Enlace : 
A prisión una mujer por acuchillar a su marido ciego y paralítico

---------- Post added 20-nov-2018 at 22:06 ----------

¿Por qué no sale en televisión? Una mujer mata a su novio a puñaladas en Tenerife


----------



## Barruno (22 Nov 2018)

pillan-a-mujer-poniendo-trampas-a-ciclistas

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...lan-a-mujer-poniendo-trampas-a-ciclistas.html


----------



## Barruno (26 Nov 2018)

Hilo sobre conferencia a cerca de mujeres asesinas.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/1094611-asesinas.html

---------- Post added 26-nov-2018 at 17:09 ----------

Mujer contra mujer:

Enlace: Muere la joven de 17 años apuñalada en Alcorcón presuntamente por la novia de su ex pareja | Madrid


----------



## amcxxl (26 Nov 2018)

Magnifico hilo sobre la VIOLENCIA FEMINISTA tan atroz que padecemos en estos tiempos

Chincheta y cinco estrellas ya , hostias !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barruno (3 Dic 2018)

Enlace: 

Una mujer arrastra unos 25 metros al agente que la multó por exceso de velocidad | España


----------



## Barruno (3 Dic 2018)

Enlace:

Detenida una mujer conduciendo enfarlopada y en dirección contraria por Valencia

---------- Post added 03-dic-2018 at 21:08 ----------

Enlace: Una mujer secuestra a otra chica 'por celos' y la tortura obligándola a comer mierda de gato

---------- Post added 03-dic-2018 at 21:21 ----------

Enlace: 

Dos feminazis lesbianas revientan el corazón a golpes a su hijo de dos años


----------



## Barruno (6 Dic 2018)

Magrebí.
Enlace:
Ordenan el ingreso en prisión de la mujer detenida tras hallar a su bebé de año y medio muerta en su casa en Málaga | Diario Sur


Enlace de comentarios de los vecinos:

«La dejó a su suerte más hace más de un mes», dicen los amigos de la detenida por la muerte de su bebé | Diario Sur


----------



## Barruno (8 Dic 2018)

Enlace:

Detenida una mujer acusada de atacar con un cúter a una conocida en Málaga | Diario Sur

---------- Post added 08-dic-2018 at 11:08 ----------

Una feminista dice que es una vampiresa y apuñala a su novio 'porque era un hombre lobo'


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (8 Dic 2018)

Chincheta, Calopez!


----------



## Barruno (12 Dic 2018)

Enlace

Málaga | Piden siete años de cárcel para una falsa doctora de estética acusada de deformar la cara a una clienta | Diario Sur


----------



## Barruno (18 Dic 2018)

Enlace:

Málaga | Piden siete años de cárcel para una falsa doctora de estética acusada de deformar la cara a una clienta | Diario Sur


----------



## Barruno (19 Dic 2018)

Enlace:

Una mujer denuncia que una desconocida se quiso llevar a su hija en la puerta del colegio, en Huelin | Diario Sur


----------



## Barruno (21 Dic 2018)

Hilo interesante sobre el tema

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/1114283-fake-news-machistas.html


----------



## Barruno (22 Dic 2018)

Pagina cojonuda y muy bien estructurada relacionada con el tema tratado y colaterales.

Querella por falsedad documental contra los

El 67% de la violencia en el ámbito doméstico es ejercido por mujeres según datos de administraciones públicas.
Ponen una querella al observatorio de violencia de género por publicar en la página del CGPJ (manda huevos) datos que dan la vuelta a esaa cifras.


----------



## Barruno (24 Dic 2018)

Enlace:

Una rumana detenida en Tarragona le roba el arma a un Mosso y le dispara en la cara


----------



## Barruno (31 Dic 2018)

Enlace:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...-que-matan-a-hijos-que-hombres-a-parejas.html

El presidente de la Asociación de Criminólogos revela que hay más madres que matan a sus hijos que hombres a sus parejas

---------- Post added 31-dic-2018 at 17:52 ----------

Enlace:

Decretan prisión para una mujer que pegó a su novio, que al mismo tiempo era su hermano

Esperpéntico.


----------



## Barruno (11 Ene 2019)

Enlace:

La hija de 17 años de la mujer asesinada a cuchilladas en su casa de Banyoles reconoce el crimen | Cataluña


----------



## Barruno (13 Ene 2019)

Enlace:

Cuatro reclusas violan brutalmente a otra en los aseos de la cárcel de Campos del Río, en Murcia


----------



## Barruno (17 Ene 2019)

Posible caso de "suicio ampliado sano".

Enlace:
Hallan el cadáver de una niña y a su madre grave en su domicilio de Bilbao Investigan como un crimen el hallazgo del cadáver de una niña junto a su madre grave

Ampliaré según algún massmierda quiera decir la verdad o no sobre este caso.

Edito: efectivamente algún massmierda ha dicho la verdad. Detenida con prisión provisional la madre por homicidio. En otros massmierda hablan de asesinato. Al jaber alevosia claramente es asesinato.
Enlace:
Prisión provisional para la madre de la niña hallada muerta en su casa de Bilbao


----------



## Barruno (30 Ene 2019)

Enlace:
Detienen a una joven de 18 años por matar de una puñalada a su novio en Ibiza | Baleares

Sandra, la joven que mató a su novio tras pincharle las ruedas en Ibiza, lo hizo por celos


----------



## Barruno (1 Feb 2019)

Mujer Intenta decapitar con un hacha a un hombre al azar porque alguien la rechazó en Tinder

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...-a-hombre-al-azar-alguien-rechazo-tinder.html

[youtube]49pQf3E_yqE[/youtube]


----------



## Barruno (2 Feb 2019)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...vigo-encerrado-y-golpeado-alumna-y-madre.html

Enlace a noticia:
Un profesor de la Universidad de Vigo encerrado y golpeado por una alumna y su madre


----------



## pepeleches (2 Feb 2019)

Es caer en su red. Es jugar al póker....con el rey de los tramposos. 

'Visibilizar' conductas violentas por parte de la mujer es caer en el absurdo. Es utilizar su misma forma de pensar, en la cual los derechos, libertades y estructura social se tienen que basar en porcentajes y cuotas, y no; POR SUPUESTO nadie es tan imbécil como para creer que las mujeres nunca ejercen violencia (decir esto ya es un ataque profundo...) , lo que hay que atacar es el hecho de que los derechos se rijan por estadísticas. Es es infantil, peligrosísimo y va totalmente en contra de la democracia y el estado de derecho. 

Cuando Carmen Calvo dijo que a las mujeres había que creerlas sí o sí, entrar en el debate de que las mujeres mientan, haya denuncias falsas, intentar dar cifras, etc, es jugar con sus reglas. Porque además te encontrarás con la visión de la realidad trampeada por un estado y unos medios que llevan una década remando en una corriente muy clara, y encima parecerá que tus datos son inventados mientras los suyos son oficiales. 

No, no va por ahí. No discutas que las mujeres mientan, deja caer que si alguien piensa eso tiene un problema gordo. La burrada es que una justicia democrática se base en el principio de asumir que alguien dice la verdad por condiciones innatas como es el sexo, con el agravante de que implica recaer directamente la culpa el otro grupo, también por razones innatas. 

Es tan fácil como intentar imaginar cualquier otro caso en que se pueda poner una conducta análoga, en la que la ley se ajuste a porcentajes o posibilidades. ¿Acusamos por defecto o penalizamos más gravemente a los vascos o a los musulmanes de terrorismo? (esta encima duele, por sus absurdas filias...) ¿Pensamos que los madrileños son opresores con los de Albacete y que es una conducta sistémica porque cobran más? ¿Subvencionamos a los feos porque tienen peores trabajos? ¿Si demostramos que los que pesan entre 65 y 75Kg sufren más violencia, damos a su testimonio más valor en un juicio? ¿Dejamos conducir a Fernando Alonso o a Carlos Sáinz a 200km en las nacionales?

Cualquier intento de organizar un estado en base a estadísticas es ridículo y tiránico, eso es OBVIO cuando haces cualquier analogía lógica. Con sus propias normas de supuesta protección por estadísica, que han llegado a creer válidas, han dejado de cuestionarse lo importante. 

Y lo importante no es hombre vs mujer, lo importante es que ese razonamiento de base es una imbecilidad como un templo que conduce a épocas de auténtico terror, que es intentar crear una justicia personalista de excepción, conceptos en los que ni siquiera han pensado un minuto, como son unineuronales ni se lo plantean. 

Y es lo que hay que hacer, negar la mayor. Porque si se niega esa mayor es cuando no hay respuesta. 

¿Cómo puede ser que en un sistema que oprime a las mujeres y las margina y limita en puestos de poder tengamos una vicepresidenta del gobierno, las dos ciudades más importantes tengan dos alcaldesas, el banco más grande de España esté gobernado por una mujer, que las dos empresas tecnológicas más importantes del mundo (Google y Microsoft) tengan o hayan tenido recientemente en España dos mujeres al cargo? ¿Cómo puede ser que el país más poderoso del mundo tuviera un anterior presidente negro y haya estado a punto de tener a una mujer, y si no la ha tenido...ha sido precisamente por comprar estas teorías?

¿Cómo se puede discriminar un 12%?¿Cómo se puede poner el acceso al poder no imposible (algo muy fácil legalmente), sino simplemente 'un poco más difícil'? Podemos estudiar cualquier momento histórico, cualquier régimen realmente discriminador. Obviamente, el nazismo y los judíos, el Apartheid, los USA antes de los 70. Había discriminación simplemente porque ciertos colectivos no tenían los mismos derechos que otros. Justamente lo que ahora quieren hacer, pero al revés. 

La discriminación o es o no es. No puede haber un 7,3% de discriminación. Lo absurdo, acientífico, manipulador, es coger datos estadísticos (y encima sesgados y cocinados) y crear una teoría absurda e indemostrable que sirva para explicar con una única variable, y sin comprobación alguna, que tienes razón. Porque es la que sirve como base y modelo para pedir cuotas, subvenciones, crear asociaciones y mantener el nivel de manipulación.

Pues no, el puñetero problema de base es que esa estadística no demuestra en absoluto lo que tú utilizas como big bang para crear tu mundo de luz y color. Y ahí es donde nos debemos detener, porque al ser obviamente indemostrable aplicando la simple y puñetera lógica, al pedir la más mínima evidencia, todo lo que viene detrás se cae. Y por supuesto, el discurso entero generado a partir de realidades inventadas. 

A partir de abrir este melón es cuando tiene sentido hablar de que los hombres se suben al andamio y bajan a la mina, que están más dispuestos a viajar o a moverse de su cuidad. Que eligen otras profesiones. Pero no porque sea bueno o malo, ni siquiera por entrar en profundidad. Sino por el hecho de que hay infinidad de variables que influyen, la puta perspectiva de género significa que hay miles de personas trabajando en buscar estadísticas absurdas y cada vez que encuentran una en el que la mujer SUPUESTAMENTE sale peor parada, justificarla con el machismo como justificación del heteropatriarcado, ocultando o directamente tirando a la basura cualquier otra estadística que pueda demostrar que la jerarquía se compone de cientos o miles de variables. Porque no, NO SE TRATA DE DESCUBRIR LA VERDAD DE CÓMO ES LA SOCIEDAD Y SUS REGLAS, se trata simplemente de gastar dinero público en mostrarte todo aquello que parezca que puede dar credibilidad a esa teoría. 

No hacen falta cifras, es OBVIO que hay mujeres violentas, gays violentos, subsaharianos violentos, igual que hay señores de Cuenca violentos. Y sí, las circunstancias harán que esa violencia sea más frecuente en unos casos que en otros, eso es poco discutible. 

Pero que sea más frecuente JAMÁS es argumento o excusa para tratar de distinta forma o intentar organizar la sociedad con respecto a una construcción artificial, puesto que lo que falla es que tu interpretación de esas cifras es completamente inventada, con la finalidad de poderte saltar la lógica, la ciencia y la tradición democrática de derechos individuales como 'excepción' a una situación que ni siquiera puedes demostrar. 

Porque ese es el cáncer del colectivismo. En vez de buscar la igualdad liberal de que todos seamos iguales ante la ley (igualdad real), lo que busca es el personalismo, intentar tratar distinto a cada individuo según supuesta organización en distintos colectivos. 

Lo cual, por supuesto, es la mayor de las tiranías porque cada lobby, cada político, cada asociación luchará por dar una imagen de opresión y necesidad que sirva a sus intereses, olvidando que cada vez que a uno se le privilegia, a otro se le desprecia. Y para el político es un frotar de manos, puesto que tiene un cheque absolutamente en blanco para rehacer la supuesta democracia como le de la gana. Y por supuesto, empezará por crear realidades paralelas a base de subvención y manipulación periodística como base para poder tener más poder, que es justo el momento que hemos vivido los últimos 10 años. Con que el fin sea aparentemente noble, los medios dinamitan las bases de la convivencia y de la razón. Es decir, la base del puto colectivismo asfixiante. 

El estado tiene derecho a privilegiar situaciones (por ejemplo, quien está en pobreza, quien está en paro), que implicaría unos medios para poder privilegiar a cualquier cuando está en esa situación. Es debatible, pero no vulnera el principio de igualdad, porque hablamos de SITUACIONES. 

Eso se quiere sustituir por la ayuda por PERTENECER a un cierto grupo, lo que implica que esa ayuda o aumento de (supuestos...) derechos te pertenece por derecho de nacimiento. Una ayuda según criterios económicos tiene la contraprestación de que es una obligación o merma de derechos para quien los supera. Se puede debatir, puede haber distintos modelos según ideología, pero es democrático.

Lo que no puede ser democrático en la vida es que esa ayuda, esa obligación o esa merma de derechos se decida por cuestiones innatas: sexo y raza, especialmente. Porque nunca puede ser democrático que para unos sea imposible acceder a esos privilegios y para otros les venga dado. No puede ser que a Patricia Botín le paguen el abogado en un juicio de género y un vagabundo se lo tenga que pagar. 

La tiranía moderna no se combata con cifras. Hay que atacar mucho más a la base, se trata de desmontar el primer pilar desde abajo. En el momento que aceptas el concepto de heteropatriarcado y su marco, es casi imposible desmontar lo demás. 

Igual que cuando se mezclan temas (que es por lo que el marxismo ha buscado esta táctica) y poco a poco aparece detrás de esta estrategia la nariz del anticapitalismo. Es tan fácil como ver un mapa del mundo y ver lo que justamente el capitalismo y el liberalismo ha hecho por los derechos de las personas (por supuesto incluidas mujeres y gays...) en contraposición con los países no capitalistas, especialmente islámicos, y sin obviar en absoluto los comunistas. 

No puedes juntar feminismo y anticapitalismo porque estás siendo imbécil. El feminismo sólo existe dentro del capitalismo democrático liberal. ¿Quieres destruirlo? Pues...¡suerte! Yo como hombre blanco hetero seguro que mi vida empeora. Pero la tuya (pongamos...) como mujer homosexual, si tan segura estás de que es lo que quieres.... 

Quiero decir que estamos ahora en el momento de negar la mayor. Negar no el dato, que encima se apoyará en datos estatales absolutamente manipulados (algunos datos ni siquiera se publican o recogen, que es la mayor prueba de manipulación de base). Se trata de negar el sistema de pensamiento porque no tiene nada de científico, de real, de democrático. 

Esto todo una construcción artificial, todas las feministas parten de la vista de que el heteropatriarcado es real y exista. Pues bien, lo primero es negar esto. No puedo partir de tu concepción del mundo, porque estaré jugando en tu liga. 

Y cuando lo hacen, se indignan. Pero no, ERES TÚ quien antes de partir de que eso existe, *tienes que demostrarlo*. ¿Por qué cojones me tengo que creer una ideología? Estoy ABIERTO a que hablemos por supuesto, pero no puedo aceptarlo de base. Es la clave. 

Y me doy cuenta de que si lo haces así se llega a un punto de bloqueo, porque NI SE LO HAN PLANTEADO. Se lo han tragado con patatas. 

Hace poco en una conversación con estos temas reté a una mujer (eso sí, muy respetuosa y moderada, que no suele ser normal, lo cual benifició el experimento) a que me demostrase de alguna forma que el heteropatriarcado existe, porque claro, todas las teorías posteriores se basaban en eso. Le dejé claro que simplemente no lo creo porque no me lo ha demostrado nadie y toda su 'cuerda' lo da por supuesto, con lo cual sería como aceptar una teoría que empieza por 'como la Tierra es cuadrada'.... 

Obviamente lo que no se esperaba es que estuviera tan 'preparado'. He leído mucho, he visto muchos vídeos y he visto y leído a los mejores 'opinadores' y teóricos. Hubo (lo reconozco) una cierta parte de engaño, porque mientras ella iba soltando sus consignas aprendidas que por supuesto ya esperaba (son SIEMPRE las mismas), ella pensaba que las mías, que no esperaba, estaban siendo pensadas al vuelo. 

Obviamente no eran mías (o por lo menos no solo mías), y desmontaban punto por punto sin posibilidad alguna de respuesta válida (porque implicaría pensar...) cada uno de los puntos del machismo estructural y el heteropatriarcado que me decía. 

Su gran debilidad es que tú conoces todos sus argumentos. Y ella conoce tus contraargumentos si entras en su marco de pensamiento. Si hablas de cifras, de violencia de la mujer, de hombres maltratados, de viogen, de lo que sea, está 'entrenada'. 

Pero como no les interesa ni un poco la base, es decir, atacar los pies de barro del gigante, como lo han asumido sin rechistar, como no le han dado vueltas, ahí son completamente vulnerables. 

Es lo que hace el gran Jordan Peterson. Como los judokas, utiliza las propias consignas aprendidas del interlocutor para 'devolver' al interlocutor una pregunta envenada, que es donde empieza el desplome. 

Porque leyes como la viogen o pensamientos como la ideología de género solo tienen sentido si asumes como cierto el heteropatriarcado. Si consigues darle la vuelta, y hacer que la otra persona tenga que 'demostrarlo' es taaaaaan fácil rebatirlo, es tan fácil poner argumentos y analógicas que hagan sentir a la otra persona ridícula, taaan fácil que se de cuenta de que los argumentos se acaban conforme se acaban las respuestas prefabricadas, que es casi imposible que no se cortocircuite.


----------



## Barruno (2 Feb 2019)

Enlace:

Detenida una falsa pediatra que robó un bebé en el hospital de Guadalajara | España


----------



## Barruno (7 Feb 2019)

Enlace:
Youtube: La mujer que contrató unos sicarios para matar a su marido declara ahora que solo quería que le dieran un susto


----------



## Barruno (19 Feb 2019)

Intento de asesinato a una niña de 3 años y atentado contra la autoridad.
Mujer marroquí.

La detenida en Los Corazones: «Antes de que me quitéis a mi niña, la tiro»


----------



## Barruno (21 Feb 2019)

Detenida tras intentar arrojar a su bebé recién nacido a una acequia durante una riña familiar en Vélez-Málaga


----------



## Barruno (6 Mar 2019)

Enlace:

Detenida una mujer en Málaga por maltratar a su novio delante de su hijo


----------



## Barruno (11 Mar 2019)

Detenida una médico hispanocolombiana por encargar el asesinato de su marido para cobrar el seguro


----------



## Barruno (15 Mar 2019)

Activista del 15M acaba de asesinar a sus dos hijos de 5 meses y 3 años.

Los hermanos hallados muertos en Valencia presentan signos de haber sido golpeados


----------



## Barruno (21 Mar 2019)

Mujeras contra mujera.
Ne pa posible!!

Una médicAAAAA de Torremolinos denuncia la agresión de una paciente: «Me llamó zorra, me dio un puñetazo y me tiró al suelo»


----------



## Barruno (25 Mar 2019)

Delito de omison de socorro:

Echa un vistazo al Tweet de @lcorujos: 

Dos mujeres graban a un hombre en estado de shock ardiendo y no le ayudan.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Mar 2019)

Qué buenas personas son las mujeres, no como esos malvados seres llamados hombres.


----------



## Barruno (26 Mar 2019)

Una mujer estrangula y asesina con una bufanda a su marido


----------



## Barruno (27 Mar 2019)

Otra mujera contra mujera

Piden 12 años para una mujer acusada de secuestro y agresión sexual a su novia en Torremolinos


----------



## Barruno (1 Abr 2019)

Esta es buena.

Detenida la presidenta de Infancia Libre por secuestrar a su hijo: "Vivían como animales"

Ademas podemita.

Podemos: La Policía detiene a María Sevilla, asesora de Podemos de protección a la infancia, por secuestrar a su hijo

Elmundo publica un valiente artículo sobre los secuestros maternos.
Ese dedactor le echan mañana ya veras.
Los 233 niños secuestrados (por sus madres)
El 73% de los secuestros son protagonizados por mujeres. El restante 27 seguramente en alto porcentage por varones de alguna religión de paz.

Edito: La madre y la asesora de Podemos detenidas por secuestrar a sus hijos compartían denuncias falsas y abogada contra sus ex


----------



## Barruno (3 Abr 2019)

Detenida una mujer por robar 500 euros a una anciana que acababa de sacarlos de un banco en Puerto de la Torre


----------



## Barruno (7 Abr 2019)

De Marzo del año pasado.
ABC lo rescata ahora no se por que. Debe de ser un cortocircuito de Matrix

Dos mujeres matan a sus seis hijos adoptivos y se suicidan tras ser acusadas de abuso


----------



## Barruno (8 Abr 2019)

Italia archiva las ocho "inverosímiles" denuncias por maltrato de Juana Rivas por "manipular" a sus hijos

Ocho denuncias archivadas.
.


----------



## Barruno (20 Abr 2019)

Mujera contra mujera

Condenada por romperle un vaso en la cara al tardar en salir del baño de un bar de Pamplona. Noticias de Navarra


----------



## Barruno (23 Abr 2019)

Una joven acuerda una cita sexual en Gandia con un hombre para extorsionarle, agredirle y robarle


----------



## pepeleches (23 Abr 2019)

¿Para qué?

Esto es seguir el juego a los tarados que argumentan que la violencia es patrimonio del hombre. 

Hay estudios científicos que demuestran (y es una explicación coherente...) que el hombre en casi todos los marcadores se posiciona más a los extremos que las mujeres, y que es algo que sucede constantemente en la naturaleza. 

Es decir, hombres y mujeres son parecidos de media en cuanto a inteligencia o en cuanto a agresividad, pero individualmente las hembras suelen estar mucho más cerca del centro mientras los machos suelen ser mucho más extremo. Decía Camile Paglia que la misma explicación para que hubiera un Jack el Destripador sirve para explicar que hubiera un Mozart. 

Y eso es ciencia, o al menos un intento realista y desideologizado de buscar la verdad. Mejorarán los estudios y avanzarán las teorías, pero siempre desde el punto de vista de conocer la realidad. 

Intentar demostrar al mundo que la mujer no encierra violencia es simplemente, intentar crear una ideología basada en conveniencia política. Sin sustento alguno, simplemente como una forma de transmitir un mensaje manipulador. De hecho también han salido datos de que las agresiones más frecuentes se dan entre parejas lesbianas. 

Jugar al absurdo de intentar contar casos para tener más o menos importancia o intentar demostrar comportamientos es seguir su juego. Los ingenieros sociales utilizan la estadística para demostrar sus teorías completamente acientíficas, y ante eso no hay que responder de la misma manera, buscando estadísticas que lo refuten. Simplemente, hay que negar la mayor.


----------



## Barruno (11 May 2019)

La Policía libera a una niña de 10 años secuestrada por su madre desde 2017


----------



## Barruno (12 May 2019)

Noticia de ayer
Ojito.

La madre y la asesora de Podemos detenidas por secuestrar a sus hijos compartían denuncias falsas y abogada contra sus ex
El padre de la niña secuestrada por su madre: "Ha habido momentos en los que me he desmoronado"


----------



## Barruno (12 May 2019)




----------



## Barruno (16 May 2019)

Detienen a una madre que golpeaba a su bebé de seis meses para chantajear a su expareja

Policiaca - La Prensa


----------



## Barruno (16 May 2019)

Delito de revelacion de secretos.

Una médica, investigada por espiar el historial de un cardiólogo valenciano que murió de cáncer


----------



## Heraclles (16 May 2019)

Muy interesante, muchas gracias por crear algo tan necesario.


----------



## Barruno (16 May 2019)

Las Vegas: Mujer mata a anciano de un empujón. Video.


----------



## Barruno (19 May 2019)

Una conductora ebria que iba en sentido contrario provoca un accidente en la Vía de Cintura
Detenida la turista que conducía ebria y en sentido contrario al sufrir el accidente de la autopista de Andratx

El unico herido, grave, un varón.


----------



## Barruno (19 May 2019)

En el programa la boca del lobo de Radioya, del jueves o viernes, un periodista que se llama Jose Antonio Ruiz de la Hermosa, ha comentado que ha habido en lo que llevamos de años nosecuantas muertes de mujeras, creo que 50 ha dicho, y 20 (de ésto sí que estoy seguro) de niños a manos de sus madres, cosa que no les importa a nadie ni hacen minutos de silencio ni salen en las noticias.
Hijas de puta e hijos de puta.
El perrodismo, cancer que nos debora.


----------



## hijoPutin (20 May 2019)

Joder, la que golpeaba a un bebé para chantajear al padre es como para darle de comer aparte

Y recuerden amiguitos, sólo nos indignaremos cuando lo haga un hombre (a ser posible, autóctono)


----------



## A.B.C. (20 May 2019)

*HACES UNA GRAN LABOR*



Barruno dijo:


> Hilo sobre conferencia a cerca de mujeres asesinas.
> 
> Asesinas entre nosotros
> 
> ...


----------



## Barruno (21 May 2019)

la "asociación infancia libre" liderada por la podemita María Sevilla ataca de nuevo
la tambien integrante de UNIDAS PODEMOS (secuestrar), y tambien visitante del senado con las otras dos secuetradoras, ha sido detenida por secuestrar durante dos añitos de nada a la niña que había tenido junto a su co-progenitor.
ENLACE: Detenida una tercera madre de la foto de Infancia Libre con Podemos por impedir que el padre vea a su hija

aquí las tres secuestradoras en el senado, con otras mujeras, que, si es por la inercia, igual las vemos en éstas proximamamente.



La Policía apunta que Infancia Libre funcionaba como "una organización criminal"


----------



## Barruno (1 Jun 2019)

La gallega que mató a su hija de 7 años la envenenó con la idea de que muriese en casa del padre ese día y así ser él el acusado


----------



## Barruno (2 Jun 2019)

Condenada por crear un perfil falso en Badoo para vejar a la mujer que salía con su ex pareja


----------



## Barruno (5 Jun 2019)

le gritaban que tenía "el cerebro cascado". También la amenazaban con pegarle.
Una niña con autismo de 7 años. Por culpa de sus tratos vejatorios estaba autolesionándose y habían aumentado sus episodios epilépticos.


Varias profesoras se burlan de una niña autista en Sevilla: "Tienes el cerebro cascado"


----------



## Barruno (5 Jun 2019)

Tres años de cárcel por intentar matar al marido tras drogarlo con natillas envenenadas


----------



## Barruno (10 Jun 2019)

Mujera kirguistaní se lleva a la hija, y el juez acaba pidiendo perdón al padre por haber tardado demasiado en darle la patria potestad que ya no sirve de nada por que la niña está en aquel pais, que no hace nada por darle la niña al padre.

"Mi mujer se llevó a mi hija hace 3 años a Kirguistán y está en busca y captura, pero la Justicia no hace nada"


----------



## Barruno (11 Jun 2019)

Mujeres marroquies que son la tapadera en el blanqueo de dinero cuya trama da apoyo a una red de espionaje a España al servicio gubernamental marroquí.


Las 'mujeres tapadera' del negocio en España de los espías marroquíes


----------



## Barruno (14 Jun 2019)

Piden 4 años de cárcel para trabajadora del 'Cobrador del Frac' que robó un pendrive con fotos de compañeras desnudas


----------



## Barruno (15 Jun 2019)

Pareja del mismo sexo mata a su hijo por no quererse vestir como niña


----------



## Mazaldeck (15 Jun 2019)

Buen trabajo Barruno.


----------



## Barruno (16 Jun 2019)

La Fiscalía pide 8 años para una joven por arrancar la lengua de su pareja cuando iba a dejarla


----------



## Barruno (16 Jun 2019)

Todas son mujeras.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...se-con-cuchillos-y-bates-en-valencia.1181672/


----------



## Barruno (16 Jun 2019)

Mujera colombiana de 35 años que tiene un accidente contra un hombre.
La mujera huye del lugar del siniestro.
El hombre llama a la policia.
La policia detiene a la mujera, que da 1.04 en alcolemia.
La mujera golpea a los policias.
La mujera escapa del coche policial y es atropellada a 100 metros por un tren.
Tenia antecedentes por varios hechos delictivos.

Una mujer muere arrollada por un tren al huir de un accidente de tráfico en Villaverde

Comentado aquí:
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...-la-conductora-que-la-llevaba-agrede.1181224/


----------



## Barruno (16 Jun 2019)

*delito de descubrimiento y revelación de secretos*

Detenida por publicar fotos sexuales de su ex pareja en una red social


----------



## Barruno (20 Jun 2019)

te cagas.
no ha sido en España, ok, me saldo un poco de la linea (procuro poner sólo cosas que suceden en España, pero hay noticias del extranjero que no las puedo pasar por alto)
Dos lesbianas matan a su hijo tras amputarle el pene porque querían una niña

Una* pareja de lesbianas mató a su hijo en Brasil el pasado 31 de mayo porque querían que fuera una niña*. Rosana Cândido, de 27 años y Kacyla Pessoa, de 28 años, ya le amputaron presuntamente el pene y los testículos hace un año al pequeño, de nueve años, siguiendo instrucciones de un vídeo en Internet.
El niño, que se llamaba Rhuan Silva*, murió por 12 puñaladas mientras dormía y después fue decapitado*. La investigación asegura que le vestían con ropa de niña y le obligaban a dejarse el pelo largo, algo a lo que la víctima se resistía y por ello decidieron quitarle la vida.
Para destruir las pruebas, *quemaron parte del cuerpo en una barbacoa*, otra parte la metieron en una maleta que posteriormente tiraron por una alcantarilla y el resto lo escondieron en mochilas en la vivienda que compartían.
Las acusadas *podrían ser condenadas a 57 años de prisión* por "asesinato agravado con tortura" y "lesión corporal grave", según ha informado la Policía.

edito el 26/06/2019
Elmundo extiende la información.
más macabro todavía.
El niño al que su madre lesbiana castró y dos años después mató


----------



## Barruno (20 Jun 2019)

mujera contra mujera. Se matan vivas, pero no es como lo de los hombre, no. Es DIFERENTE. Hay muertes y hay muertes.

Mujer contra mujer no es violencia de género


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Jun 2019)

Lo bueno de que se acabe consumando la invasión islámica es que el feminazismo acabará en seco.

Una victoria pírrica, no obstante.


----------



## Barruno (24 Jun 2019)

fantastico blog de agresiones feministas.
https://twitter.com/merece_saberlo

recapitulo las ocurridas en todo el año:
Víctimas de asesinatos y homicidios cometidos por mujeres en España en sus distintas formas. Año 2019


----------



## Barruno (25 Jun 2019)

GIJÓN.

Fiscalía pide 3 años para una profesora por tener sexo con un alumno de 15 años


----------



## carlitros_15 (26 Jun 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Mujera colombiana de 35 años que tiene un accidente contra un hombre.
> La mujera huye del lugar del siniestro.
> El hombre llama a la policia.
> La policia detiene a la mujera, que da 1.04 en alcolemia.
> ...



Que puta vergüenza. Espero que podamos hacer pagar a los putos perrolistas sus manipulaciones


----------



## Barruno (26 Jun 2019)

Detenidas dos mujeres tras denunciar que un sicario al que habían encargado un asesinato las estafó


----------



## Barruno (26 Jun 2019)

Detenida una menor tras empujar a otra a las vías del metro de Barcelona - Qué!


----------



## silenus (27 Jun 2019)

Una mujer intenta matar a su exnovio atropellándolo brutalmente y se da a la fuga en Murcia


----------



## Barruno (28 Jun 2019)

«Sangre», «moratón», «con la correa»: el dibujo de una niña en los deberes del cole destapan los supuestos malos tratos de su madre

Un dibujo destapa el maltrato de una madre a su hija en Marbella: "Quiero morirme"


----------



## Barruno (29 Jun 2019)

Justicia mujera.

Absuelta de conducir ebria al huir por miedo a su maltratador


----------



## Barruno (30 Jun 2019)

Detenida por dar paliza a su novio minusvalido


----------



## Barruno (3 Jul 2019)

Una mujer simula el suicidio de la novia de su expareja en Vigo para intentar matarla


----------



## Barruno (5 Jul 2019)

Una mujer agrede y arrastra por el suelo a otra que estaba sentada en la terraza de un bar en Málaga


----------



## Barruno (7 Jul 2019)

Pelea en pleno centro de Jerez a botellazo por un porro, entre una mujer y un magrebi.Video inside


----------



## Barruno (8 Jul 2019)

Denunciada una conductora sin carné que sextuplicó la tasa de alcohol


----------



## Barruno (8 Jul 2019)

Detenida una joven por abusos sexuales y lesiones a otra en la Semana Negra de Gijón


----------



## Barruno (10 Jul 2019)

Detenida una mujer por apuñalar en el cuello a su expareja en Marbella en presencia del hijo de ambos

Una mujer de 32 años ha sido detenida en Marbella por apuñalar en el cuello a su expareja


----------



## Mazaldeck (11 Jul 2019)

Chincheta ya.


----------



## Sputnik (11 Jul 2019)

Este hilo es muy políticamente INcorrecto, por eso en Burbuja debería tener su propio espacio

CHINCHETA


----------



## Barruno (11 Jul 2019)

Sira “la mentirosa”, culpable: mató a su novio, lo metió en un bidón y lo tiró al mar en Canarias


----------



## Barruno (11 Jul 2019)

La niña de siete años que apareció muerta en su cama de Muimenta, Cospeito, fue asfixiada presuntamente por su madre

La Guardia Civil sospechó de la madre de Desirée desde el primer momento


----------



## Barruno (11 Jul 2019)

Condenan a una madre por quemar a su hija de 8 años con un cigarro tras discutir


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2019)

Detenido ex edil de Compromís y su mujer por abusar sexualmente de una menor q tenían acogida,lo pongo entre asco e indignación poque si espero a que lo hagan las y los feministas que "defienden" a la mujer, como *Montero* o *pnique*, NO LO VERÉIS NUNCA ..


----------



## Barruno (11 Jul 2019)

Catorce años de cárcel para la mujer que mató a su marido en Cala Millor y lo echó a los perros


----------



## Barruno (11 Jul 2019)

La Policía investiga las denuncias de 10 padres más en el caso Infancia Libre


----------



## Barruno (11 Jul 2019)

Confirmada la condena a una madre lucense que hirió al bebé para acusar al padre


----------



## Barruno (11 Jul 2019)

Reus: una mujer se enfrenta a 25 años de cárcel por intentar matar a su expareja


----------



## Barruno (11 Jul 2019)

Condenada por violar y chantajear a un amigo de su hijo de 15 años


----------



## Barruno (11 Jul 2019)

Una joven de 14 años le clava unas tijeras en el pecho a un chico por mediar en una pelea en Málaga


----------



## Barruno (11 Jul 2019)

Los 72 hijos menores muertos por sus madres desde que «Igualdad» solo muestra oficialmente los 28 por padres


----------



## Barruno (11 Jul 2019)

Una menor destroza su piso porque su padre no le hizo la cena justo cuando se lo exigió


----------



## Barruno (13 Jul 2019)

rejon dijo:


> Detenido ex edil de Compromís y su mujer por abusar sexualmente de una menor q tenían acogida,lo pongo entre asco e indignación poque si espero a que lo hagan las y los feministas que "defienden" a la mujer, como *Montero* o *pnique*, NO LO VERÉIS NUNCA ..



Pongo enlace y foto del matrimonio criminal.
Le hacian dormir desnuds en la cama del matrimonio, y éstos tenían relaciones sexuales a su lado.
Tambien le dejaban tener relaciones sexuales con su novio pero le exigian tener la puerta abierta.






https://www.elespanol.com/reportaje...snudaba-abusaba-noches/412709158_0.html[/IMG]


----------



## Barruno (16 Jul 2019)

Los 72 hijos menores muertos por sus madres desde que «Igualdad» solo muestra oficialmente los 28 por padres


----------



## Barruno (19 Jul 2019)

Detenida en Málaga por matar a golpes a su padre mientras dormía y herir con un arma blanca a su madre


----------



## Barruno (19 Jul 2019)

me salgo de nuestro pais un momento sólo. Perú.

Una mujer se graba dando palizas a su bebé para chantajear con dinero al padre


----------



## Barruno (19 Jul 2019)

Una mujer se graba dando palizas a su bebé para chantajear con dinero al padre


----------



## Barruno (19 Jul 2019)

Una juez despechada: «Ella me pareció una sabandija y el crío totalmente manipulado»


----------



## Barruno (19 Jul 2019)

Detienen a una mujer por extorsionar sexualmente a través de internet a un menor de Játiva


----------



## Barruno (19 Jul 2019)

79 Víctimas de asesinatos y homicidios cometidos por mujeres en España en sus distintas formas. Año 2018


----------



## Barruno (26 Jul 2019)

Madre ahoga a su hijo de 4 años en una bañera en Azpeitia - Periodista Digital Madre ahoga a su hijo de 4 años en una bañera en Azpeitia

El niño de 4 años, asesinado por su madre en Azpeitia, seguía con vida cuando llegaron los servicios de emergencia


----------



## Barruno (30 Jul 2019)

Detienen a la madre de una bebé de tres días abandonada en la calle junto a una nota en Murcia


----------



## Barruno (2 Ago 2019)

Instinto maternal.

Detenida por dejar solo en casa durante 24 horas a su hijo de 4 años


----------



## Barruno (17 Ago 2019)

(VÍDEO): Una mujer agrede e insulta a dos hombres en Santander sin que estos se defiendan para evitar problemas


----------



## Barruno (17 Ago 2019)

Detienen a tres hombres y una *MUJER* por una violación grupal en Murcia


----------



## Barruno (22 Ago 2019)

Detienen a una mujer en Mijas acusada de apuñalar a su pareja mientras dormía


----------



## Barruno (30 Ago 2019)

Una mujer ataca a un niño con un cuchillo en plena calle


----------



## Barruno (1 Sep 2019)

Se va de fiesta, la detienen por una pelea y no dice a la Policía que había dejado a su hijo solo y encerrado


----------



## Barruno (3 Sep 2019)

El primer delito cometido en el espacio, realizado por una mujer.
Y se queja que haya salido en los medios.

Las cuentas robadas de Anne, la primera 'delincuente' espacial


----------



## Barruno (3 Sep 2019)

Detenida una mujer como presunta autora de los últimos tres incendios forestales registrados en Marbella


----------



## Pabloom (3 Sep 2019)

Todo buen hilo merece su chincheta, y este es uno de ellos.

Gracias por su abnegada labor, caballero.


----------



## Barruno (4 Sep 2019)

Marroquí.

Una mujer intenta quemar con gasolina a otra que paseaba a su bebé en la Vall d'Uixó


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Sep 2019)

Oh, hay hijas de puta sueltas. Que novedad, no me lo esperaba


----------



## Barruno (20 Sep 2019)

Una madre salta al vacío desde un 2º piso con su hija de 2 años en brazos en Madrid


----------



## Barruno (20 Sep 2019)

Una conductora ebria atropella a dos ciclistas en Cuevas


----------



## Barruno (22 Sep 2019)

Una mujer será juzgada por herir a su examante con unas tijeras


----------



## Barruno (22 Sep 2019)

Una mujer asfixia y mata a su marido en una pelea en su casa


----------



## Barruno (22 Sep 2019)

Elevan a diez años la petición de cárcel para la actriz porno que se acostó con un adolescente en Gijón


----------



## pepeleches (22 Sep 2019)

¿Y qué se va a demostrar, que las mujeres también cometen delitos, que también pueden asesinar?

Lo delirante es que se separe a los asesinos según su sexo, una sociedad normal lo que haría sería establecer una línea gruesa entre los delincuentes y el resto. 

Y lo más delirante aún es que haya parecido en algún momento que no existían las mujeres delincuentes.


----------



## Barruno (27 Sep 2019)

Detenidas una mujer y su hija en Huelva por estafar 500.000 euros y fingir sus muertes


----------



## Barruno (27 Sep 2019)

La cuidadora que se apropió de la herencia de una anciana


----------



## Barruno (28 Sep 2019)

Arrestan a una mujer por una presunta agresión al concejal Luis Verde


----------



## Barruno (28 Sep 2019)

En Inglaterra. Traigo la noticia (no suelo poner las del extranjero) por la brutalidad de los hechos.

Una madre asesina a sus dos hijos en venganza a su exmarido porque se fue con otra


----------



## Barruno (30 Sep 2019)

Detenida tras entregar a su amiga una caja con una cabeza humana en Castro Urdiales y decirle que eran juguetes eróticos


Addenda:

La detenida tras aparecer la cabeza de su pareja llevaba varios meses repartiendo croquetas entre los vecinos


La mujer que metió el cráneo de su pareja en una caja contrató a sicarios para cometer el crimen y no les pagó


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Sep 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Detenida tras entregar a su amiga una caja con una cabeza humana en Castro Urdiales y decirle que eran juguetes eróticos



impresionante.


----------



## Barruno (30 Sep 2019)

Silvia, la madre que mató a su bebé y lo arrojó a un contenedor tras pasear a su perro


----------



## Barruno (30 Sep 2019)

Juzgan a una MUJER y presunta VIOGENIZADORA por llamar 111 VECES en seis días a su EXNOVIO pese a tenerlo PROHIBIDO


----------



## Barruno (1 Oct 2019)

Madre de dos hijas a las que maltrataba de manera continuada en el ambito familiar. 3 años y medio de prisión.


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...ntreis-un-hombre-que-os-joda-la-vida.1225861/


----------



## Barruno (2 Oct 2019)

Uno de los policías locales estuvo 100 días de baja y sufre epicondilitis crónica tras las lesiones
la conductora agredió al primer agente, profiriendo «patadas y puñetazos con la intención de marcharse». Además, la acompañante acudió en su auxilio, dando varios puñetazos al otro policía en la zona de la espalda y el hombro.


Condenada por agredir a los agentes que la detuvieron mientras conducía ebria en Málaga


----------



## Barruno (7 Oct 2019)

La Guardia Civil da el alto a una mujer por circular en patinete eléctrico por una autopista en Pontevedra


----------



## catalufo (7 Oct 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Elevan a diez años la petición de cárcel para la actriz porno que se acostó con un adolescente en Gijón



El sueño de cualquier adolescente de 15 años y va su madre y se lo jode todo.. en eso sí que son especialistas las mujeres


----------



## catalufo (7 Oct 2019)

Muchas gracias por crear este hilo, estoy indignado porque el domingo vi las noticias de la sexta y empezaron a dar noticias "machistas" y otra y otra, joder están obsesionados en la Sexta con del machismo.. no pensaba ir a votar, pero voy a ir a votar a Vox, estan demonizando a los hombres, yo estoy hasta los mismísimos


----------



## Barruno (7 Oct 2019)

Pillada 'in fraganti' cuando trataba de sacar 45.000 euros del banco con el DNI de otra persona en Málaga


----------



## Barruno (7 Oct 2019)

Juzgan a una joven de 18 años por matar a su bebé lanzándolo por la ventana


----------



## Barruno (7 Oct 2019)

Una mujer en el banquillo de los acusados por atracar a su madre


----------



## Barruno (10 Oct 2019)

Cayetana, la hija de un histórico del PSOE que acabó en el narco pese a su sueldo de secretario de 60.000 € al año en el Ayuntamiento de Jimena de la Frontera.


----------



## catalufo (10 Oct 2019)

Psoe+feminazismo=la secta 2019


----------



## Barruno (10 Oct 2019)

Detenida una mujer por estrangular a su hijo de siete años en El Ejido

El abuelo del niño asesinado en El Ejido se temía lo peor: "Tememos por que la madre mate a mi nieto"
El padre pleiteaba por su custodia argumentando los problemas psicológicos de la madre.

al final, los que pagan la demoníaca ley de género son los más débiles, en este caso los niños.

Partido Popular, tienes las manos manchadas de sangre por no haberla derogado cuando pudiste.








Edito: Mas noticias:
El padre del niño asesinado presuntamente por su madre en El Ejido obtuvo su custodia tres días antes


----------



## Barruno (11 Oct 2019)

Detenida una mujer en Palma por acuchillar a su marido ante el hijo de ambos


----------



## Barruno (12 Oct 2019)

Un bebé muere tras tocar un cubo que llevaba lejía cuando gateaba en una casa de Gandía y estaba al cuidado de su madre


----------



## Barruno (12 Oct 2019)

La 'Juana Rivas' uruguaya cede tras una semana atrincherada en el consulado de Barcelona para no devolver a su hija al padre


----------



## Barruno (12 Oct 2019)

Los servicios sociales italianos piden que Juana Rivas trate sus trastornos y que la Justicia limite el contacto con sus hijos


----------



## Barruno (12 Oct 2019)

La ministra Dolores Delgado escribió al ministro italiano para mediar a favor de Juana Rivas


----------



## Brigit (12 Oct 2019)

En vez de dispersar los casos por todo el hilo sería mejor editar el primer comentario e irlos poniendo ahí. Pero no todos, solo los de asesinato. Que una mujer viaja en patinete por la autopista no pinta mucho aquí.


----------



## Brigit (12 Oct 2019)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Tengo un hilo que recopila los casos por "violencia doméstica" sean a sus parejas o exparejas, hijos u otros familiares, con los enlaces de las fuentes. Supongo que el autor de este hilo pone y quiere demostrar que las mujeres también cometen* todo tipo de delitos*, que no es algo que sólo haga el hombre en exclusiva. Pero no es mala idea aglutinar las noticias en la primera página, facilita si se quiere ver un caso particular y no hartarse de buscar.
> 
> Sociedad: - Análisis sobre violencia doméstica/intrafamiliar



Ah, vale, a eso me refería. Creí que este era el hilo que recopilaba esos casos. Es que sería interesante hacerlo por eso de que no hay datos oficiales.


----------



## Barruno (15 Oct 2019)

Una ciudad para por que su coño lo vale.
La presencia de una okupa frena un proyecto de trescientas viviendas junto a La Térmica


----------



## Barruno (15 Oct 2019)

Brigit dijo:


> En vez de dispersar los casos por todo el hilo sería mejor editar el primer comentario e irlos poniendo ahí. Pero no todos, solo los de asesinato. Que una mujer viaja en patinete por la autopista no pinta mucho aquí.



Si tu hijo se matara por esquivarla no dirias lo mismo.
Empece poniendo solo asesinatos, es verdad, pero ahora pongo todo tipo de tropelias que realizan las mujeres.
No se está bien o mal pero así he evolucionado.


----------



## Barruno (15 Oct 2019)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Tengo un hilo que recopila los casos por "violencia doméstica" sean a sus parejas o exparejas, hijos u otros familiares, con los enlaces de las fuentes. Supongo que el autor de este hilo pone y quiere demostrar que las mujeres también cometen* todo tipo de delitos*, que no es algo que sólo haga el hombre en exclusiva. Pero no es mala idea aglutinar las noticias en la primera página, facilita si se quiere ver un caso particular y no hartarse de buscar.
> 
> Sociedad: - Análisis sobre violencia doméstica/intrafamiliar



Fantastica iniciativa.
Todo suma.
Gracias conforero.
Dado que el 99,99% de los medios de comunicacion sólo muestran, de manera completamente sectaria, la violencia realizada por los hombres (si no son morritos), politicas como estas ayudan a ver la verdad, que el delito no viene del género sino del hijoputismo, venga éste de un pene o una vagina.


----------



## Barruno (16 Oct 2019)

Detenida en Málaga una anciana de 76 años por robar en viviendas vacacionales con la técnica de la llave falsa


----------



## Antierudito (18 Oct 2019)

Aporto uno de nueva hornada...

Detenida una mujer en Tenerife por homicidio tras dejar morir a su marido de una hipoglucemia

Para cobrar el seguro de vida que acababa de hacerle, la muy hijadeputa.

#HoraDeLaMani?
#NosEstánMatando
#NiUnoMás


----------



## Barruno (19 Oct 2019)

Una mujer mata a a su amiga en una discusión por la limpieza del baño


----------



## Barruno (22 Oct 2019)

Detenida una mujer en Tarragona acusada de matar a su madre


----------



## Barruno (26 Oct 2019)

Heteropatriarcado: Un hombre se choca repetidas veces contra el puño de su pareja


----------



## Barruno (30 Oct 2019)

Régimen hembrista radical: absuelta de asesinato porque estaba asustada


----------



## LaMuerteLlamaATuPuerta (30 Oct 2019)




----------



## Barruno (30 Oct 2019)

El hombre acuchillado por su pareja en Murcia grabó con su móvil su propia muerte


----------



## Barruno (30 Oct 2019)

Detenida una madre por producir vídeos sexuales con sus hijas menores y venderlos por Internet

La detenida en Benalmádena participó en las grabaciones sexuales junto a sus hijas


----------



## Barruno (10 Nov 2019)

El brutal acoso de una mujer a su ex, con amenazas de muerte incluidas: "Te vas a arrepentir de haber nacido"


----------



## Barruno (14 Nov 2019)

La Policía rescata a un hombre que se colgó de la ventana tras agredirlo su mujer


----------



## Barruno (22 Nov 2019)

Mientras Ahmed tiene 5 hijos con Yasmina, que lleva pañoleta.

[Darwin] Una madre mata a sus tres hijos por miedo a que cuando crecieran pudieran maltratar a las mujeres

Darwin es implacapla.


----------



## Barruno (26 Nov 2019)

Acusan a dos cuidadoras de hacerse con el control de las vidas de dos ancianos de Torremolinos


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2019)




----------



## Barruno (30 Nov 2019)

Una mujer de 23 años intenta matar a su madre tirándola por las escaleras en Murcia


----------



## Barruno (14 Dic 2019)

Atentos al titular.
Ya no saben como retorcer los titulares para que parezca otra cosa.
En el cuerpo de la noticia,al menos lo dejan claro:
_La muerte de las pequeñas *se ha producido, presuntamente, a manos de la madre*, que después se ha suicidado al arrojarse contra un camión justo a la altura de un puente de la AP-7. Por lo tanto, los Mossos d'Esquadra trabajan con la principal hipótesis de que la mujer ha matado a sus dos hijas y luego se ha suicidado._

Se suicida la mujer investigada por la muerte de sus dos hijas en Girona

Edito:
Esto es lo que hizo la madre asesina de Vilobí d'Onyar antes de acabar con la vida de sus hijas


----------



## Barruno (16 Dic 2019)

Detenida una menor de 14 años por dar cuatro puñaladas a otra chica de 13 por celos


----------



## Barruno (16 Dic 2019)

Sucesos: - Condenada a 14 años por prostituir a su hija menor y con discapacidad


----------



## RalphWiggum (17 Dic 2019)

DÍA 15 • SILENCIO POR LA IGUALDAD


----------



## Barruno (31 Dic 2019)

(ÚLTIMA HORA): Una mujer ahoga a su hija en la bañera en Gerona







La madre que ahogó a su hija en la bañera confesó el crimen a un periodista: "No podía yo sola sin su padre"


----------



## Barruno (31 Dic 2019)

JIBA dijo:


>


----------



## JJJ (31 Dic 2019)

En los casos en los que ellas se suicidan me nutren mucho, pero lo siento por los nenes


----------



## Barruno (14 Ene 2020)

Detienen a una menor que coaccionó a la niña de 13 años para someterse a la violación grupal


----------



## Barruno (17 Ene 2020)

Cinco años de cárcel por apuñalar dos veces a su novio por la espalda en Palma


----------



## hijo de matrix (17 Ene 2020)

La empatía femenina y blablablablu


----------



## Barruno (17 Ene 2020)

¡Brutal! Una mujer le raja la cara a otra con un vaso en una discoteca de Dénia


----------



## Barruno (27 Ene 2020)

Detenida una lesbiana por agredir, atar y clavarle una estaca como al Conde Drácula a su pareja


----------



## Barruno (29 Ene 2020)

Lo de siempre.
Una madre asesina asfixiandola a su hija.

La familia del padre de la niña muerta en Logroño: “Su madre siempre había dado problemas”

El padre tenia la custodia. Ella la raptó y a los dos dias la mató.


La 'amnesia' de la madre de la niña muerta en un hotel de Logroño: "No hice nada, yo no la maté"

&


----------



## Barruno (31 Ene 2020)

Detienen a una enfermera por intentar matar a cinco bebés prematuros con morfina


----------



## Barruno (8 Feb 2020)

Detenida una joven de 18 años en Portugalete tras agredir a su pareja con un adoquín


----------



## Barruno (12 Feb 2020)

Condenan a una madre a tres meses de alejamiento de su hijo, al que maltrató por sacar malas notas


----------



## Barruno (17 Feb 2020)

Una chica acuchilla hasta la muerte a su expareja de 25 años en Huesca


----------



## Barruno (17 Feb 2020)

La Policía Nacional investiga la muerte de un hombre por arma blanca en Valladolid con una mujer implicada


----------



## La tulipe noire (21 Feb 2020)

Prisión para una mujer detenida por apuñalar por la espalda a su pareja en Alicante (El Mundo)



Spoiler



*Prisión para una mujer detenida por apuñalar por la espalda a su pareja en Alicante*

El hombre acudió a Urgencias con el argumento de que se había clavado un cuchillo en la espalda en un accidente doméstico. La Guardia Civil descubrió que, en realidad, la herida fue ocasionada en el transcurso de una pelea. 


EFE
Callosa (Alicante)
 Viernes, 21 febrero 2020 - 08:52 






La víctima ha estado tres días en la UCI del Hospital de Villajoyosa y ya está en planta. E.M. 

Una *mujer de 33 años* de Callosa d'en Sarrià (Alicante) detenida por, supuestamente, asestar en una pelea una puñalada en la espalda a su pareja sentimental, *un hombre de 30 que ha estado tres días ingresado de gravedad* en el hospital, ha ingresado en prisión provisional sin fianza.

Según el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de la Comunitat Valenciana (TSJCV), así lo ha acordado el titular del juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción número 3 de Villajoyosa, en funciones de guardia, tras tomarle declaración.

El juez ha decretado la *prisión provisional, comunicada y sin fianza* dentro de una *causa abierta por los delitos de homicidio en grado de tentativa y lesiones*, sin perjuicio de una calificación posterior.

Los hechos ocurrieron el pasado domingo en Callosa d'en Sarrià y se descubrieron porque la víctima, español igual que la presunta agresora, *acudió a Urgencias del Hospital de Villajoyosa con el argumento de que se había clavado un cuchillo en la espalda en un accidente doméstico*.

*La Guardia Civil indagó los hechos y descubrió que la herida fue ocasionada por su pareja en el transcurso de una pelea*, por lo que ésta quedó detenida por un presunto delito de homicidio en grado de tentativa.

El hombre *ha pasado 72 horas en la Unidad de Cuidados Intensivos (UCI) del hospital de Villajoyosa* antes de pasar a planta.


----------



## La tulipe noire (22 Feb 2020)

Detenida una joven de 28 años tras apuñalar a su novio en la localidad madrileña de Parla (El Mundo)


Spoiler



*Detenida una joven de 28 años tras apuñalar a su novio en la localidad madrileña de Parla*

EUROPA PRESS / EFE
Madrid

Sábado, 22 febrero 2020 - 16:23 






Vehículo de la Policía Nacional en Madrid. SERGIO GONZÁLEZ 

La Policía Nacional ha detenido a una mujer de 28 años tras *apuñalar en el brazo a su novio* en la calle Calderillo en la localidad de Parla, han informado fuentes de la Jefatura Superior de Policía.

El suceso, como ha adelantado Telemadrid y han confirmado estas mismas fuentes, ha tenido lugar *a las 5.30 horas de la madrugada.*

El hombre, de 26 años y nacionalidad ecuatoriana, acudió a un centro de salud donde allí pudo aportar a la Policía todos los datos de su agresora, una española de 26 años, y se procedió a la detención de la misma.


----------



## Barruno (25 Feb 2020)

Un bebé de cinco meses de Mieres, en coma por presuntos maltratos de su madre


----------



## rejon (25 Feb 2020)




----------



## Barruno (11 Mar 2020)

Una mujer sola y borracha agrede a sanitarios y destroza un hospital en Málaga


----------



## Barruno (11 Mar 2020)

Detenida una mujer tras el hallazgo de un feto semienterrado en Vícar


----------



## Barruno (11 Mar 2020)

SOLO SÍ ES SÍ: Recibe 24 LLAMADAS de su acosadorA mientras estaba EN LA COMISARÍA de Gijón DENUNCIÁNDOLA
Acaba detenida


----------



## La tulipe noire (17 Mar 2020)

Detenida una mujer de 32 años por prender fuego a su casa con su bebé dentro en Valladolid (20 Minutos)



Spoiler



*Detenida una mujer de 32 años por prender fuego a su casa con su bebé dentro en Valladolid*

*EFE *17.03.2020 - 11:56h

Los agentes policiales evitaron afortunadamente que el pequeño de nueve meses sufriese daños graves.






Varios agentes de la Policía Nacional en una imagen de archivo. POLICÍA NACIONAL

La Policía ha detenido en Valladolid a una mujer de 32 años acusada de un delito de violencia doméstica cometido al *prender fuego la vivienda en la que se encontraba su bebé*, han informado este martes fuentes de la Policía Local.

Sobre la 1.30 horas varios agentes vieron a una mujer que estaba *muy nerviosa por la calle con un carrito de niño* y, cuando hablaron con ella, les dijo que se encontraba mal y que había prendido fuego a su casa.

Los agentes acudieron a la* calle Tordo de la capital vallisoletana*, donde se encontraba el domicilio de la mujer y hasta donde también se desplazaron integrantes del *Cuerpo Nacional de Policía,* que escucharon el llanto de un bebé en el interior de la vivienda.

Entraron a la casa y vieron a un pequeño de nueve meses en una cuna, tras lo que arrestaron a la mujer como autora de un *delito de violencia doméstica*, de malos tratos.
El bebé y el niño de 3 años que llevaba la ahora detenida en el carrito se encuentran *en buen estado a cargo de sus abuelos*.


----------



## Barruno (23 Mar 2020)

Una mujer escupe a siete guardias civiles al ser arrestada en Cuarte y luego da positivo en coronavirus


----------



## Barruno (5 May 2020)

Fiscalía pide 8 años de prisión para una mujer acusada de maltratar a su hijo y de abusar sexualmente de él


----------



## Barruno (4 Jun 2020)

Detenidos la madre de un niño de dos años y su pareja por maltrato tras la hospitalización del menor


----------



## Barruno (8 Jun 2020)

Detenida una mujer de 36 años acusada de matar de una puñalada a su ex pareja en Villa del Prado


----------



## Barruno (17 Jun 2020)

Detenida la mujer de un discapacitado tras encontrar el cadáver del hombre enterrado


Adenda:
De Forocarros: ForoCoches - Información
Al parecer cuando se casaron el policía ya estaba enfermo y se casó con la presunta asesina para que lo cuidase a cambio de la pensión y de parte de la herencia. Pero la enfermedad degenerativa de la víctima avanzaba poco a poco y no era previsible un desenlace rápido, así que presuntamente la mujer decidió acelerar el proceso:
La policía siguió a la viuda hasta la parcela de Godelleta donde había enterrado el cadáver


----------



## Hipérbole (17 Jun 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Detenida la mujer de un discapacitado tras encontrar el cadáver del hombre enterrado



Gracias, lo añadiré en mi hilo para el año 2019.

Saludos.


----------



## Barruno (17 Jun 2020)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Gracias, lo añadiré en mi hilo para el año 2019.
> 
> Saludos.



La noticia es de hoy 17 junio 2020.

Antes no habia trascendido por haberse tratado la noticia como suicidio, que como se sabe no se publican para que no cunda el ejemplo.

Ha sido ahora cuando se ha publicado cuando el suicidio se ha descartado.


----------



## Hipérbole (17 Jun 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> La noticia es de hoy 17 junio 2020.
> 
> Antes no habia trascendido por haberse tratado la noticia como suicidio, que como se sabe no se publican para que no cunda el ejemplo.
> 
> Ha sido ahora cuando se ha publicado cuando el suicidio se ha descartado.



Bueno, pero como el supuesto hecho ocurrió en 2019, lo añadiré ahí, aunque se sepa ahora. Lo curioso de esto es que cuando es una mujer no se tarda tanto en esclarecer, de hecho, lo primero que piensan es que su verdugo puede ser su pareja masculina y es al primero que investigan, va mucho más rápido que al contrario. Gracias de nuevo.

Sociedad: - Análisis sobre violencia doméstica/intrafamiliar centrado en mujer perpetradora (actualización periódica)


----------



## Barruno (17 Jun 2020)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Bueno, pero como el supuesto hecho ocurrió en 2019, lo añadiré ahí, aunque se sepa ahora. Lo curioso de esto es que cuando es una mujer no se tarda tanto en esclarecer, de hecho, lo primero que piensan es que su verdugo puede ser su pareja masculina y es al primero que investigan, va mucho más rápido que al contrario. Gracias de nuevo.
> 
> Sociedad: - Análisis sobre violencia doméstica/intrafamiliar centrado en mujer perpetradora (actualización periódica)



Por cierto enhorabuena por tu hilo.
A mi no me da tiempo de actualizar este. Sólo pongo lo que me emcuentro, pero hay una autentica montaña de cadaveres cada semana en España provocada por mujeres.

Te recomiemdo visitar este blog de un señor que publica todas las que encuemtra:


Mereces saberlo

merece_saberlo (@merece_saberlo) on Twitter


----------



## Hipérbole (21 Jun 2020)

Detenida una mujer en Ciudad Real por incendiar su vivienda con su familia dentro

_"La Policía Nacional ha detenido a una mujer que el pasado día 4 de junio provocó un incendio en la vivienda de una céntrica calle de Ciudad Real, poniendo en riesgo la vida de su marido y sus dos hijas, que en ese momento se encontraban durmiendo en el interior del domicilio.

La mujer, que había amenazado de muerte en varias ocasiones a toda la familia, no se encontraba en el domicilio en el momento de los hechos"._


----------



## Hipérbole (30 Jun 2020)

Herido un hombre por un disparo de escopeta en Tarancón y detenida su mujer - Voces de Cuenca

Un hombre de 38 años resultó herido este lunes por la noche en la rodilla tras recibir un disparo de escopeta de caza en una parcela del Camino Corral de Almaguer de Tarancón, según han informado desde el Servicio de Emergencias 112 de Castilla-La Mancha.

Estas fuentes han detallado que el aviso se recibió a las 22:49 horas y que el afectado fue atendido por una UVI móvil que lo trasladó al Hospital Virgen de la Luz de Cuenca.

Desde la Comandancia de la Guardia Civil se indica que se está investigando las causas y razones del disparo pero sí que confirman que se ha detenido a una mujer, natural de Horcajo, por el suceso. Según otras fuentes la detenida se había personado en las dependencias de la Benemérita para indicar que *el disparo se había producido en el marco de una discusión familiar y que la víctima era su marido*.

Detenida una vecina de Viveiro por agredir a su madre


Agentes de la Policía Nacional de Viveiro detuvieron este martes a una vecina de Viveiro que supuestamente agredió a su madre. Los hechos tuvieron lugar en una vivienda del municipio y fuentes oficiales indican que fue la progenitora la que acudió a denunciar lo ocurrido en la Comisaría.


----------



## Barruno (5 Jul 2020)

Se carga a un ciclista y se da a la fuga
Ha sido hoy en Marbella
Muere atropellado por un coche que se dio a la fuga el deportista marbellí Mario Zumaquero
Ya le han pillado.


----------



## Barruno (10 Jul 2020)

El niño asesinado por su madre en un hostal de Madrid tenía restos de sedantes en el estómago y murió siete horas antes que ella


----------



## Barruno (28 Ago 2020)

Ni rastro en los perró-dicos generalistas.

Atentos a la justificacion de la perra-dista diciendo que eg que habia habido infidelidades

cobertura en televisión:


la noticia:
Una mujer corta los testículos de su pareja a navajazos


----------



## Barruno (15 Sep 2020)

Detenida por atropellar a un joven en un botellón en La Moraleja tras dar positivo y no tener carnet


----------



## Barruno (20 Sep 2020)

Detenida una mujer por arrancarle parte del labio a su pareja de un bocado


----------



## Barruno (22 Sep 2020)

Recopilan testimonios de otras menores víctimas de la presunta acosadora de Jaén


----------



## Barruno (1 Oct 2020)

Prisión permanente revisable para la mujer que mató a golpes y estranguló a su bebé de dos años en Elche


----------



## Barruno (16 Nov 2020)

Mujer asesina a su bebé, reconoce que la dejó morir sola en una habitación a oscuras y la puerta cerrada

Le dio unas galletas, cerro las persianas y puertas, y abandono a su hija de 17 meses en el domicilio, al que no volvería nunca.


----------



## Barruno (4 Mar 2021)

Detenida una mujer por maltratar a sus cuatro hijos, de entre 4 y 8 años, en Madrid


----------



## Barruno (8 Abr 2021)

Detienen a una mujer y a su madre por la muerte de su hijo recién nacido en Tarragona


Los Mossos d'Esquadra han detenido a dos vecinas de Tarragona, madre e hija de 42 y 20 años respectivamente y nacionalidad española, por la muerte de un recién nacido hace...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Barruno (4 Jun 2021)

*Detenida en Huelin por golpear a su marido con un martillo en la cara delante de su hijo de 5 años*










Detenida en Huelin por golpear a su marido con un martillo en la cara delante de su hijo de 5 años


El hombre declaró a la Policía Local que no era la primera vez que le pegaba con esa herramienta, pero que no quiso denunciar por miedo a que lo arrestaran a él




www.diariosur.es


----------



## Barruno (11 Jun 2021)

Prisión provisional para la madre que mató a su hija de cuatro años en Sant Joan Despí


El titular del juzgado de Instrucción número 7 de Sant Feliu de Llobregat (Barcelona) ha acordado prisión provisional, comunicada y sin fianza para la mujer acusada de matar a...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## rejon (11 Jun 2021)

Esto es lo que esta pasando que con estas petardas feminazis no hay igualdad van a saco pasandose por el forro todo y linchando a pesonas con presuncion de inocencia y no porque les duela la VDG sino por negocio por un espectaculo bochornoso


----------



## Barruno (11 Jun 2021)

La mujer que mató a su hija confiesa que quiso vengarse de su exmarido


María Cristina Rivas, de 37 años, ha confesado ante el juez que mató a su hija para vengarse de su exmarido, de quien se había separado dos años atrás. "Lo hice por




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Barruno (8 Jul 2021)

Detenida en Arroyo de la Miel por clavar un cuchillo de cocina a su marido en las costillas


Varios vecinos socorrieron a la víctima, que logró abandonar el piso en el que reside el matrimonio para pedir auxilio




www.diariosur.es


----------



## Barruno (23 Ago 2021)

Una mujer mata a su marido en Barbate y se suicida lanzándose al vacío desde la azotea


La Guardia Civil investiga un suceso que tiene conmocionada a la localidad jandeña y que se produjo en la noche del domingo El hombre, que tenía una gran minusvalía e iba en silla de ruedas, presentaba graves heridas que han hecho imposible salvarle la vida pese a ser trasladado al Puerta del Mar




www.diariodecadiz.es


----------



## Abubilla73 (23 Ago 2021)

Barruno dijo:


> Una mujer mata a su marido en Barbate y se suicida lanzándose al vacío desde la azotea
> 
> 
> La Guardia Civil investiga un suceso que tiene conmocionada a la localidad jandeña y que se produjo en la noche del domingo El hombre, que tenía una gran minusvalía e iba en silla de ruedas, presentaba graves heridas que han hecho imposible salvarle la vida pese a ser trasladado al Puerta del Mar
> ...



Suicidio ampliado


----------



## Barruno (23 Sep 2021)




----------



## Barruno (7 Oct 2021)

Noticia: - No saldrá en la Sexta, arrestan madre pedofila en Valencia, tras sexo con sus hijos menores y comercializar videos con ellos


La mujer de 40 años de edad ha sido encarcelada y está acusada de abuso de menores y elaboración de pornografía infantil El padre de los niños denunció los hechos después de pillar in fraganti a la madre abusando de uno de los niños La Guardia Civil ha arrestado en una pedanía de Valencia a una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Barruno (11 Nov 2021)

Noticia: - Tiktokera sociata asesina a su hijo minusválido y el régimen lo oculta


Las empoderadas sociatas tienen barra libre para asesinar y si son tiktokeras de la insalud pública aún más: Las cuatro versiones de la madre del niño discapacitado de Morón desaparecido




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Barruno (19 Nov 2021)

Una mujer mata a sus dos hijos y se suicida provocando un incendio en su vivienda en Almería


El informe preliminar de la autopsia ha revelado que los pequeños estaban sedados en el momento de los hechos, pero fallecieron a consecuencia del incendio.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Barruno (19 Nov 2021)

Un madre vierte combustible en la boca de su hijo y luego le prende fuego


El menor, de 8 años, había contado a su padrastro que la madre había recibido la visita de su amante




www.larazon.es


----------



## Barruno (21 Nov 2021)

Detenida la cuidadora de una anciana de 92 años por matarla en su casa de Chamartín


Agentes de la Policía Nacional han detenido esta mañana a la cuidadora de una anciana de 92 años por supuestamente matarla en su casa del madrileño distrito de Chamartín, ha...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Joseluislinares (23 Dic 2021)

Detenida tras confesar a su psiquiatra que descuartizó a un hombre al que conoció por internet


Cristina Rodríguez Veloso, de 26 años y hasta ahora sin antecedentes, ha confesado este miércoles que en el mes de agosto mató, quemó y descuartizó a José María Roldán, un...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Joseluislinares (23 Dic 2021)

Una mujer asesina a martillazos a un hombre en Bétera y es detenida tras la alerta de los vecinos


Una mujer ha sido detenida en la localidad valenciana Bétera tras asesinar a un hombre a martillazos. Agentes de la Guardia Civil y de la Policía Local han encontrado el cadáver...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## pagesitofeliz (23 Dic 2021)

Joseluislinares dijo:


> Una mujer asesina a martillazos a un hombre en Bétera y es detenida tras la alerta de los vecinos
> 
> 
> Una mujer ha sido detenida en la localidad valenciana Bétera tras asesinar a un hombre a martillazos. Agentes de la Guardia Civil y de la Policía Local han encontrado el cadáver...
> ...



Con un lo mate por que era mío a mi ya me es bastante o demasiado y eso que nunca he tenido que parir del contrario els collons iba a traer hijos al mundo, de ser posible que los maricones quedáramos en abrazados?.
Anda que no?.


----------



## Barruno (3 Ene 2022)

Tres décadas del mayor filicidio de España: "María Jesús decidió matar a sus cuatro hijos y lo hizo"


A las 21.50 horas del 26 de noviembre de 1991, María Jesús Jiménez se presentó en el cuartel de la Guardia Civil de Castrillón (Asturias). La mujer relataba, para desconcierto...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Lego. (3 Ene 2022)

Joder pero si este hilo lleva años en marcha ¿Cómo es posible que no lo conociese? ¿Cómo es posible que no sea un puto HILO MÍTICO chincheteado?

Me lo pongo como enlace de entrada en burbuja. Enhorabuena, @Barruno, y muchas gracias. 

También para @Hipérbole por su hilo Sociedad: - Análisis sobre violencia doméstica/intrafamiliar centrado en mujer perpetradora (actualización periódica)


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 Ene 2022)

Precisamente en una casual circunstancia entable una curiosa conversación con un cura párroco de una villa del Valles occidental el cual nos unía una muy gran amistad y confianza y via verborrea y le planteé una disyuntiva un pelin bestia, ello se trataba de suponer que un “estado” dictara una ley piloto donde y solo una noche cualquier padre pudiera sacrificar a su primogénito y dejarlo “tirarlo” en un depósito para su efecto y consecuencia, muy posiblemente muchos seres que le tienen una inmensa confianza a dios y con conciencia cristiana se quedarían curiosamente sorprendidos por el éxito del evento.
Espero que el creador no me lo tenga en cuenta y me respeta después de fenecido lo de querer entrar en el infierno para purgar mis desmanes para todo una eternidad entre putas, maricones y cabras con droga a gogo y poco más.
Anda que?.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (3 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Precisamente en una casual circunstancia entable una curiosa conversación con un cura párroco de una villa del Valles occidental el cual nos unía una muy gran amistad y confianza y via verborrea y le planteé una disyuntiva un pelin bestia, ello se trataba de suponer que un “estado” dictara una ley piloto donde y solo una noche cualquier padre pudiera sacrificar a su primogénito y dejarlo “tirarlo” en un depósito para su efecto y consecuencia, muy posiblemente muchos seres que le tienen una inmensa confianza a dios y con conciencia cristiana se quedarían curiosamente sorprendidos por el éxito del evento.
> Espero que el creador no me lo tenga en cuenta y me respeta después de fenecido lo de querer entrar en el infierno para purgar mis desmanes para todo una eternidad entre putas, maricones y cabras con droga a gogo y poco más.
> Anda que?.



Tengo mis dudas de que algo así tuviese tanto éxito, aunque a saber.

Aún así, eso que fumas, que rule.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 Ene 2022)

No precisamente no es uno de mis problemas el fumar y menos maria , ello no niega que cada año intento plantarla cosa que no consigo arráigame.
En fin a mas tolerarnos y leernos y poco mas.
Anda?.


----------



## imaginARIO (3 Ene 2022)




----------



## Barruno (31 Ene 2022)

La madre acusada de asesinar a su hija de cinco años en un hotel de Logroño señala a la abuela como autora


"Yo no he atentado contra mi hija y nunca lo haría", "nunca, nunca, nunca atentaría contra mi vida o contra la de mi hija", "le reitero que nunca he...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Barruno (1 Feb 2022)

Vero, la madre secuestradora, también acusó a su propio padre de abuso sexual


Verónica Saldaña, la madrileña de 33 años en busca y captura mientras retiene a sus dos hijos en paradero desconocido desde hace siete meses, no sólo denunció a su ex pareja...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Lego. (14 Feb 2022)

Detenida una mujer por proporcionar laxantes a su pareja en el hospital, que le produjeron la muerte


Agentes de la Policía Nacional han detenido en Valencia a una mujer de 56 años como consecuencia de la muerte de su pareja tras, al parecer, la ingesta de medicamentos laxativos...




www.elmundo.es





cortesía de @silenus 





[Seres de luz con tetas] Detenida una mujer por proporcionar laxantes a su pareja en el hospital, que le produjeron la muerte


https://www.elmundo.es/comunidad-valenciana/2022/02/13/6208f4e0fdddff91658b45f1.html Detenida una mujer por proporcionar laxantes a su pareja en el hospital, que le produjeron la muerte Durante su estancia, realizó reintegros en cajeros por valor de 62.000 euros y compras de hasta 30.000 euros...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Barruno (22 Feb 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Detenida una mujer por proporcionar laxantes a su pareja en el hospital, que le produjeron la muerte
> 
> 
> Agentes de la Policía Nacional han detenido en Valencia a una mujer de 56 años como consecuencia de la muerte de su pareja tras, al parecer, la ingesta de medicamentos laxativos...
> ...



FOTO:








La 'viuda negra' de los laxantes niega el crimen: "Yo con Salvador vivía como una reina"


De entre todas las viudas negras, la de los laxantes, se antoja la menos glamurosa. A Mari Carmen, de 56 años, se la acusa de haber matado a su pareja, Salvador, de 70, a base de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Lego. (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## Barruno (27 Feb 2022)

Detenida una madre feminazi por enterrar a su bebé de 6 meses en un 'tupper'


Detenida en Águilas (Murcia) una mujer por enterrar a su bebé de 6 meses en un 'tupper'.




www.mediterraneodigital.com


----------



## Barruno (28 Feb 2022)

Crimen perruno. Imputada por hurtar una perra, cambiarle el microchip y esterilizarla


EL ANIMAL FUE RECUPERADO EN DONOSTIA-SAN SEBASTIÁN EN COLABORACIÓN CON LA ERTZAINTZA DIARIO DE NOTICIAS / IRUÑEA 28.02.2022 | 15:31 "Susi", la perra de raza Border Collie sustraída. Fotos de la noticia Agentes de la Policía Foral adscritos a la comisaría de Estella-Lizarra han investigado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lego. (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Barruno (29 Mar 2022)

Prisión para la madre y la abuela que mataron a un bebé tirándolo a la basura en Tarragona


El juez ha condenado a siete años de cárcel a las dos mujeres acusadas de asesinar a una recién nacida en Tarragona. Después de que el jurado popula




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## Barruno (3 Abr 2022)

madre mora descubre las bondades del adoctrinamiento en el paraiso europeo.
ésto no le habría pasado en su pais y lo más provable que en dos años ya estaría casada la hija y llendo a por primer mojamed.
ti lo joro prema.









Piden tres años de cárcel a una mujer que agredió y vejó a su hija de 13 años por ser lesbiana y usar el logo LGTB


La Fiscalía solicita una condena de tres años de cárcel para una mujer de 31 años a la que acusa de agredir, insultar y vejar a su hija de 13 años de edad tras descubrir su...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Lego. (4 Abr 2022)

Cortesía de @El asistente de Echenique









Detenida por la muerte de un hombre de 52 años en Cabra del Camp (Tarragona)


El cuerpo de la víctima apareció en plena calle, y de madrugada, la policía ha arrestado a una mujer de 45 años por su presunta relación con el crimen



www.abc.es


----------



## rejon (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## galapagano (7 Abr 2022)

Igual esta puesto ya, pero con el buscador no he encontrado nada.

El Supremo confirma la prisión permanente revisable para la mujer que mató a su hijo en Almería


El Tribunal Supremo (TS) ha confirmado la pena de prisión permanente revisable para *Ana María B.L.,* la mujer que, en octubre de 2019, quitó la vida a su hijo de siete años en su domicilio de Huércal de Almería al considerar "razonada" la decisión del jurado popular que se decantó por hacer caso a un informe pericial de parte en detrimento del informe de los forenses del Instituto de Medicina Legal (IML) que aseguraron en juicio que en el momento de cometer los hechos padecía un trastorno psicótico agudo y transitorio que disminuía "sensible y notablemente" su capacidad.


La sentencia, hecha pública este lunes, desestima el recurso de casación interpuesto por la defensa y destaca que el jurado popular, en este caso, al descartar por unanimidad considerar probado que la acusada hubiese sufrido un brote psicótico agudo y transitorio, ofreció *"una motivación completa sobre el particular".*

Indica el Alto Tribunal que, al* "confrontar" dos dictámenes periciales* y decidirse por uno de ellos, en concreto aportada por la acusación particular ejercida por el padre y expareja, lo hizo de manera "razonable y razonada, con arreglo a las pruebas practicadas en el acto del juicio oral, con su inmediación, pruebas suficientes, razonadas y obtenidas válidamente".

Añade que el jurado "no orilló ni ignoró ninguna de las pruebas decisivas sobre esta cuestión" y que siguieron "las mayorías exigidas por la ley, según obra en el acta levantada al efecto y que consta en autos" para optar por dar validez al informe de la doctora que la atendió más de dos meses antes "en el que se descartan síntomas psicóticos", aunque luego tuvo un ingreso en Salud Mental, y a la pericial de dos doctores que aseguraron que no es una enfermedad "permanente, se cura y desaparece" y, por tanto, "no es algo crónico que afecta a la capacidad volitiva o intelictiva".

Así, el dictamen pericial en el que se apoyaron los jurados destacó, según señala la sentencia, que *"no existió en la acusada, en el momento de matar a su hijo, ningún tipo de trastorno psíquico *que pudiera mermar o alterar sus facultades volitivas, ni existió alteración psíquica, solamente sentimientos de tristeza, rabia e impotencia, que fueron creciendo, contra su excompañero y su hijo".

"Se dibujan así los rasgos que son calificados como de violencia vicaria", apuntilla el Supremo en su resolución, que concluye que la decisión del jurado popular venía "avalada", además, por "otras pruebas" como las testificales de agentes de la Guardia Civil sobre el "estado" que tenía* "cuando fue detenida".*

El* Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Andalucía (TSJA) *ya ratificó el fallo del tribunal del jurado de la Audiencia de Almería, que consideró a Ana María B.L. autora de un delito de asesinato con la agravante de parentesco y la atenuante de confesión de los hechos.

La sentencia ahora confirmada impuso a la acusada, al margen de la prisión permanente revisable, una pena de tres años de prisión por delito de lesiones psíquicas a su expareja y padre del niño, ya que el jurado estimó probado que la mujer quiso "de forma consciente y voluntaria* causar el mayor daño posible* al otro progenitor, aumentando su sufrimiento y menoscabando su salud psíquica".

La condena incluye la pena de un año y medio de prisión por* atentado a agentes de la autoridad,* ya que la mujer intentó atropellar a un guardia civil que trató, tras los hechos, de detener el vehículo de la mujer, donde llevaba el cuerpo sin vida del niño.

Asimismo, y como indemnización por daños morales y lesiones psíquicas, tendrá que pagar* 300.000 euros *al padre del menor asesinado, *160.000 a cada uno de los abuelos paternos,* y 90.000 a cada uno de dos tíos paternos.

Ante el Supremo, la acusada planteó un único motivo de recurso, en el que reclamaba que debió aplicarse la eximente incompleta de alteración psíquica, al sostener que cuando ocurrieron los hechos padecía un brote psicótico agudo y transitorio. *La sentencia la condena a costas.*


----------



## Barruno (16 Abr 2022)

No suelo poner noticias de mujeras asesinas extranjeras pero aveces toca








Una mujer es arrestada en Miami por el asesinato de sus hijos de 5 y 3 años


Una mujer de 41 años ha sido detenida bajo cargos de asesinato en primer grado tras confesar la muerte de sus dos hijos de 5 y 3 años, quienes fueron hallados atados al interior...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Barruno (15 May 2022)

Detenida una mujer de 29 años en Burgos por agredir a su pareja y amenazarla con un cuchillo


La Policía Local acudió a la vivienda de la calle Emperador en la que se encontraba el hombre agredido con un bebé de corta edad y un menor de seis años




www.elnortedecastilla.es


----------



## Barruno (4 Jun 2022)

Bastian, de cinco años, "secuestrado" por su madre en Barcelona tras "siete denuncias falsas" contra el padre


El pequeño Bastian Riera Trindade, de cinco años, permanece presuntamente secuestrado por su madre, la ciudadana portuguesa Ana Patricia Trindade, después de que ambos...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Barruno (4 Jun 2022)

14 años de cárcel para la descuartizadora de Rontegui


Apuñaló al menos en una ocasión a su ex pareja y luego le descuartizó para deshacerse del cadáver



www.abc.es


----------



## Barruno (10 Jun 2022)

Cronologicamente:









Alerta por el "desamparo" de los hijos de Vero: la juez apremia a la Policía a hallar a la madre secuestradora


Están en situación de «desamparo», según los Servicios Sociales de Pozuelo, sin acudir al colegio desde principio de curso, ni prácticamente tampoco a ningún...




www.elmundo.es













Las mentiras de Vero: secuestra a sus hijos, denuncia al padre, engaña a su mejor amiga y reaparece en la tele


La Policía no encuentra a Verónica Saldaña, pero la televisión sí. La mujer lleva siete meses en busca y captura, huida con sus hijos -dos mellizos de seis años-...




www.elmundo.es
















La Policía localiza en Suiza a Vero, la madre huida, y libera a sus dos hijos: "Se escondía como una terrorista"


La Policía española ha localizado en Suiza, según ha podido saber EL MUNDO, a Verónica Saldaña, la madre de Pozuelo de Alarcón (Madrid) que permanecía en busca y captura...




www.elmundo.es





Actualizo a 22 de Junio de 2022








Vero, la madre que huyó con sus hijos a Suiza, contrata al abogado de Anna Gabriel y los etarras de la T4 y logra que se los devuelvan


El Estado suizo ha decidido preventivamente obviar al español y devolver a Verónica Saldaña la custodia de sus hijos, los dos mellizos de ocho años con los que la mujer huyó...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Barruno (15 Jun 2022)

Detenida por abandonar a su hijo recién nacido en un camino en San Isidro


La Guardia Civil salva la vida al bebé tras ser alertada por un camionero que vio a la madre caminando con manchas de sangre y el niño en sus brazos




www.informacion.es


----------



## Barruno (15 Jun 2022)

Una madre asesina a su hija después de haber denunciado un supuesto secuestro


El cuerpo de la pequeña, de cinco años de edad, fue hallado a las afueras de Catania después de que la mujer se derrumbara y confesara el delito




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Barruno (15 Jun 2022)

Detenida una mujer en Alicante por matar a su hijo de 20 meses


La madre aseguró que su hijo se había dado un golpe accidentalmente con una mesa




www.diariodepontevedra.es


----------



## Barruno (15 Jun 2022)

La mujer acusada de presuntamente matar a uno de sus hijos mellizos en Bigastro intentó suicidarse


La mujer acusada de matar a su hijo de dos años en Bigastro, Alicante , intentó suicidarse cuando fueron a detenerla. Pendiente de pasar a disposici




www.telecinco.es


----------



## Barruno (22 Jun 2022)

Ginecóloga.






MinistrA francesa investigada por violación


https://www.france24.com/en/europe/20220622-france-to-investigate-rape-allegations-against-minister-zacharopoulou ¡Alerta antifascista! Francia ya tiene su Mónica Oltra al cuadrado. Hay dos acusaciones por violación contra la ministrA delegada de desarrollo y no sé qué más, Chrysoula...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Barruno (3 Jul 2022)

*noticion






El Gobierno reconoce por primera vez que las madres matan a sus hijos tanto como los padres


LAS CIFRAS OFICIALES, AL DESCUBIERTO El Ministerio de Justicia admite que 26 mujeres han asesinado a sus hijos desde 2007, frente a 24 hombres, a pregunta de una senadora del Partido Popular La ministra de Derechos Sociales y Agenda 2030, Ione Belarra, junto a la ministra de Igualdad, Irene...




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## Barruno (17 Jul 2022)

Una mujer mata a cuchilladas a su novia en el centro de Madrid


La Policía ha arrestado a la supuesta agresora de 37 años




www.lasprovincias.es


----------



## galapagano (17 Jul 2022)

Una madre, detenida por intentar matar a su hijo de siete años en Canarias

En base a la información que ha trascendido, la implicada presuntamente hizo que el menor tomara una determinada cantidad de ansiolíticos. Y, con posterioridad, supuestamente le hizo al pequeño una *asfixia mecánica*, aunque, hasta el momento, no ha trascendido si le tapó la nariz y la boca con las manos, un trapo o un cojín. El niño se desvaneció y dejó de moverse, por lo que su progenitora pensó que ya había fallecido y dejó de presionar sobre su rostro. 

La persona acusada de *tentativa de asesinato*, de unos 40 años, supuestamente tiene antecedentes por problemas de salud mental. (Como no, la culpa nunca será de una mujera)


----------



## Barruno (17 Jul 2022)

Seis meses de prisión y multa a una madre por la agresión a un maestro en Fuengirola


El Juzgado de lo Penal número 2 de Málaga la ha condenado por un delito de atentado y otro leve de agresiones




www.diariosur.es


----------



## Barruno (18 Jul 2022)

María Salmerón cumplirá el resto de la condena en libertad pero con control telemático


La sevillana María Salmerón, condenada a nueve meses de cárcel desde el pasado 9 de junio por no permitir a su marido -condenado por violencia machista- visitar a su hija,...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Barruno (27 Jul 2022)

Deja a su hija de 18 meses sola en casa durante seis días y la encuentra muerta


La mujer, de 37 años, de Milán, acusada de homicidio voluntario



www.abc.es


----------



## Larsil (27 Jul 2022)

Jajajajajajaja.


----------



## Barruno (27 Jul 2022)

Detenida la mujer que dio a luz a una niña hallada muerta en un piso de Lleida


La autopsia apunta a que la bebé nació viva y murió poco después y ve indicios de criminalidad




www.laopiniondemalaga.es


----------



## Barruno (16 Ago 2022)

Detenida en una ecoaldea de Portugal una madre de Barcelona huida con su hijo tras varias "denuncias falsas" contra el padre


La Policía portuguesa ha conseguido recuperar cerca de Lagos, al sur del país, a Bastian Riera Trindade, de cinco años, el niño sustraído hace tres meses de Barcelona por su...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Barruno (18 Oct 2022)

La espeluznante confesión de la asesina de una niña de 12 años en París: la violó antes de asfixiarla, bebió su sangre y le escribió un cero y un uno en los pies


Una mujer de 24 años, inmigrante irregular de origen argelino, es la principal sospechosa del asesinato de Lola, la niña de 12 años que apareció en una maleta en París el...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Barruno (20 Oct 2022)

__





Detenida la mujer que secuestró a un recién nacido en el Hospital de Basurto y lo dejó en un felpudo


El bebé recién nacido secuestrado a última hora de este miércoles en el Hospital de Basurto ha sido localizado en el barrio de Santutxu de Bilbao. Una vecina ha escuchado que...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Barruno (24 Oct 2022)

Detenida una madre por dar una paliza a la profesora de su hijo de 6 años en Palma


La Policía Nacional ha detenido en Palma a una mujer acusada de haber agredido brutalmente a la profesora de su hijo de 6 años. Los hechos, según fuentes policiales, tuvieron...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Barruno (1 Nov 2022)

__





Habla el padre de la niña muerta en Gijón: "Vengo a darle el último abrazo a mi hija, el viernes me habían dado la custodia tras cinco años de lucha"


Emocionado, santiguándose frente al portal en el que tuvieron lugar los hechos y repartiendo fotos de su hija entre los medios para que "esto no vuelva a pasar". El padre de la niña de 6 años muerta anoche en Gijón supuestamente a manos de su madre se mostraba destrozado. "Vengo a darle el...




www.burbuja.info




Video del padre comentándolo
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Avispa (1 Nov 2022)

Vale, pero...

Estadística general de población reclusa. Diciembre 2021 

HOMBRESporcentajeMUJERESPorcentajenºmujeres cada 100 hombresTotal nacional55.09751.17292,93.9257,17,7


----------



## Hipérbole (1 Nov 2022)

Avispa dijo:


> Vale, pero...
> 
> Estadística general de población reclusa. Diciembre 2021
> 
> HOMBRESporcentajeMUJERESPorcentajenºmujeres cada 100 hombresTotal nacional55.09751.17292,93.9257,17,7



Los hombres son más ostentosos y ejecutan más, por tanto... pero eso no significa que los hombres sean más malos que las mujeres, pues estas son más sutiles e inducen más. Claro que ambos sexos somos diferentes, teniendo la misma maldad; por tanto, las formas de actuar varían y eso se percibe.

Y para los que salten con el machismo de turno... las mujeres también pueden ser machistas (no les gusta que lo sean con ellas pero creen que ellas tienen el derecho de serlo, que no pasa nada); por otra parte, los hombres lo mismo pueden ser muy castigadores con las mujeres, pero también demasiado sobreprotectores y condescendientes (es decir, existen los dos extremos). Quizás muchas mujeres deberían ser penalizadas, pero se las justifica/sobreprotege según donde miremos (sea por países y/o culturalmente), esto último gusta poco de verlo. Y no hay que mirar muy lejos.

Los datos en frío, a parte de que puedan estar manipulados, no tienen porqué reflejar del todo la realidad aún dándolos por ciertos.


----------



## Barruno (1 Nov 2022)

la bañó en agua de una olla.









La madre de la bebé quemada en Málaga retrasó su atención médica e ingreso


La mujer acudió a una farmacia y le insistieron en que llevase a la pequeña al hospital. Finalmente, aceptó, pero, una vez en el centro, puso problemas y dijo que se llevaba a la niña a casa




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Barruno (1 Nov 2022)

Avispa dijo:


> Vale, pero...
> 
> Estadística general de población reclusa. Diciembre 2021
> 
> HOMBRESporcentajeMUJERESPorcentajenºmujeres cada 100 hombresTotal nacional55.09751.17292,93.9257,17,7



que estén en la cárcel en esa proporción no significa, para nada, que ese sea el porcentaje real de delitos entre unos y otros.
le falta añadir todas las denuncias falsas de malos tratos de hombre a mujeras.
Las recopilo en mi otro hilo. [DENUNCIAS FALSAS FEMINISTAS]: Macrorecopilacion + Fuentes.
le adelanto que ahí pongo lo que veo, pero no es ni la puntita del iceberg que hay. En internet seguro que Ud. encuentra (si lo busca con la décima parte del ahinco que ha demostrado al buscar lo del INE que ha puesto) estadísticas mucho más curradas y versadas que la mía.
Y no se le olvide que se estima que son las mujeres las que matan en un 70% (seguro que es mas) a los más indefensos y débiles.. como niños, ancianos, deficientes mentales, etc.... y no digamos de los suicidios ampliados.... por que vomito.
Los tíos matan, pero matan más entre ellos, hombre contra hombre, cuerpo a cuerpo, como se ha hecho toda la puta vida, pero de igual a igual, no como las mujeres (en los casos que le acabo de comentar), aunque tambien se ha visto que hayan matado a hombres... hechos super silenciados, por cierto, pero existentes (creo que hay hasta asociaciones de malatratados).

Saludos y bienvenido.


----------



## Avispa (1 Nov 2022)

Los datos indican tendencias. La tendencia es que los hombres han resuelto los conflictos recurriendo a la violencia en mayor proporción que las mujeres. Y los datos también nos informan de que en los últimos años ha aumentado significativamente el porcentaje de mujeres, respecto a hombres, que cometen delitos, aunque aún falta mucho para que estén igualados en las estadísticas. 
Imagino que cuando mujeres y hombres vivan plenamente en igualdad, el porcentaje de delitos de hombres respecto a mujeres se igualará también. Sería lo lógico, puesto que mientras las mujeres mayoritariamente han estado "con la pata quebrada y en casa", han tenido pocas oportunidades para cometer la mayoría de los tipos de delito.


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Nov 2022)

Queremos a nuestros hijos vivos.


----------



## Barruno (10 Nov 2022)

Por la madre.









Liberan a una niña de 8 años en Alemania tras ser encerrada por su madre desde que tenía un año y medio


Ocho años de edad y casi siete de ellos encerrada en una habitación. Esta es la historia de la niña que las fuerzas de seguridad han rescatado en Attendorn (oeste de Alemania)...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Barruno (17 Nov 2022)

__





Dirigente de CCOO envenena a su ex marido con una croqueta para robarle 27000€. En Zaragoza.


https://www.libertaddigital.com/espana/2022-11-17/la-envenenadora-de-la-croqueta-una-destacada-dirigente-del-sindicato-comisiones-obreras-6955328/...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Barruno (15 Dic 2022)

Una guardia civil mata a sus dos hijas y se suicida: "No constan antecedentes por baja psicológica"


La agente tenía 42 años; las niñas, 9 y 11. El crimen se ha perpetrado en el cuartel de Quintanar del Rey a las 7:20 horas de este jueves.




www.libertaddigital.com













actualización 28-12-2022:
La madre de Paola, la guardia civil que mató a sus hijas, pide que no se la acuse "en base a nada" (msn.com)


----------



## Barruno (16 Dic 2022)

Artículo de los del Elmundo recopilando los últimos feminicidios... dicen que 9 desde el 2019. A todas luces mentira.
Eso sí, admiten que no hay estatísticas (sí las hay en el caso de asesinatos cometidos por hombres), y comentan que tienen que tirar de hemeroteca...
Tambien admiten que en el 2019 hubo tanto 3 asesinos como 3 asesinas. TEniendo en cuenta que ´solo hay estadisticas d ehombres... y que lo de las mujeres va la cosa por hemeroteca









Ocho madres filicidas desde 2019


No hay una estadística oficial que compute el número de madres que cada año asesinan a sus hijos. La única referida a filicidios es la que realiza el Ministerio de Igualdad a...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Barruno (20 Dic 2022)

Detenida en Málaga una estudiante tras inducir a su novio también arrestado a dar una paliza a un compañero


Agentes de la Policía Nacional han detenido en Málaga a una joven por supuestamente inducir a su novio,...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Barruno (21 Dic 2022)

Ocho adolescentes, acusadas de asesinato tras matar a puñaladas a un hombre en Toronto


Ocho adolescentes que aparentemente se habían conocido en redes sociales fueron acusadas de asesinato en segundo grado por la muerte a puñaladas de un hombre de 59 años,...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Barruno (1 Ene 2023)

Madre trata de matar a sus dos hijos y luego suicidarse en Vizcaya.


"Suicidios ampliados y por compasión". https://www.europapress.es/euskadi/noticia-detenida-barakaldo-tentativa-homicidio-dos-hijos-antes-intentar-quitarse-vida-20230101163137.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Barruno (2 Ene 2023)

La enfermera de la cárcel de Huelva que envenenaba las lentejas


El supervisor del servicio de enfermería de la cárcel de Huelva, Domingo Camacho, había entrado a trabajar ese día -22 de julio de 2018- en el turno de mañana. Llevaba un...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Barruno (3 Ene 2023)

Sucesos: - A juicio por enterrar vivo a su marido minusválido


h t t p s://www.eldebate.com/ Un policía trabaja en la fosa donde la mujer enterró a su maridoEl Debate A juicio por enterrar vivo a su marido minusválido Ha comenzado en la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia el juicio contra Beatriz, la mujer de un expolicía en silla de ruedas al que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Barruno (3 Ene 2023)

Los hombres no son asesinados. Sólo mueren.
Los comemtarios de la notocia lo dicen todo.









Doble muerte violenta en Fuenlabrada: una mujer envenena a su marido y después se suicida


Dos cuerpos sin vida, uno de un hombre de 64 años y otro de una mujer de 54, han aparecido este lunes en un domicilio del número 8 de la calle Islandia en la localidad madrileña...




www.elmundo.es


----------

